# Hull Clinic : Part 17



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home Ladies 

  ​


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all!

Just bookmarking for now!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey there girlies!!

Wow its starting to get quite exciting on here again!  

Vicky - big   on getting funding straight away!! I knew you'd be lucky like that, don't ask me why. Fantastic that you can start straight away too. Sounds like your diagnosis was the same as ours, though my DH's sample was worse than yours so take some hope out of that. Think my DHs morphology was around 10% so they must be mostly funny shaped little things   Any questions with anything there are plenty of people to ask on here!

Zarah - how rubbish! I find it unfair that your recipient gets moved to someone else because theirs pulls out.  Like Vicky I thought there were loads of women waiting for egg donors and yet the matching process seems to take so long. All very strange.  Fingers crossed for you that someone else turns up soon.

MrsMacP - that info was really useful, wish I'd known it all before as I was looking at whether it would be a good idea to try. Like you said sometimes it just feels good to try something new and feel like you're doing whatever you can.  Best of luck for your next tx!

Did - If I don't get my appointment soon I'm going to hijack your appointments and come with you   Your midwife won't mind will she?!?!

Minnie - Hope those feet are up! Sounds like you're doing everything you can to give peanut the best possible start so I'm sure everything will be ok and I hope the bruise heals soon.

Isobel - You still working all hours or have things eased off now?  Have you made any travel or other arrangements for your tx or can it all be done relatively quickly nearer the time? Just think you'll be the only one of us to get a tan out of tx!!!

Caz - A lie-in?!?! What's that then? Hope the appointment goes ok. Listen to everyones advice on here about when to do the jabs, we're all speaking from experience, and it will make it all easier in the long run.

Charlie - Are you relived you're past the 24 week mark?  I know I would be.  Hope everything is going ok and you're feeling well.

Littlesnow - how are you hun? Everything ok?

Well I'm still waiting for a midwife appointment so haven't got much to tell you.  Sickness is starting to ease a bit but still don't have an appetite so have managed to lose weight in these first 12 weeks, not much but definitely weigh less than I did before.  And there was me thinking you get pregnant = you get fat..................famous last words I know!!!! (I know you're laughing at me Isobel!!)

Hope everyone had a nice xmas and new year!!  

Love

Poppet and piglet
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Poppet. I still can't believe it! I feel like such a lucky girl! I was being quite patient about things before we found out about the funding, now i just want to get started ASAP  

The NHS funding is weird. I don't think we wouldn've got it if I hadn't asked. I almost didn't ask because i thought Prof would think i was being really cheeky but thought what the hey! I'm glad i did! Also want to say thanks to you, its only because i knew your story that all this has happened for us so thank you so much for your support so far, i would still be umming and ahhing about what to do next with our 'unexplained infertility' if it wasn't for you  

Good to hear your sickness is easing a bit. I guess you'll be having your 12 week scan soon? Hope all continues to go swimmingly for you and piglet

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im so happy with meeting the 24 week mark its a real milestone for me. Im feeling well and hes moving quite well now i had my midwife appt the other day when i was 23 weeks and 5 days and i was measuring 25 weeks so that was good. 

Glad your sickness is starting to ease im really glad i didnt have none then again when the nausea kicked it i wanted to be sick think thats worse sometimes.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Poppet!

I'm glad the sickness is starting to ease, unfortunatley mine goes away as soon as I eat something so I'm eating every couple of hours.  I'm like a hobbit eating a breakfast, second breakfast and then elevensess!  I dread to think how much weight I've put on  

I had a bit of a rough night, bleeding again (but not too heavy or red) so I'm knackered, thankfully my lovely FIL is taking my dogs to his house for the day so I can go back to bed and have a proper rest.  

Did on the new to tx board there were two ladies discussing how positive they were feeling as they had read a fantastic ICSI tx diary about a lady who had two embryos put back and is now expecting triplets, I wonder who that could be  

Isobel I hope you are having some time off work, have you decided where you are going for your next tx?  I hope we are all going to get postcards if its somewhere exotic and hot  

Zarah I was so   for you, it's messing you about and no wonder ladies needing an egg donor have to wait so long.  You poor thing having to wait again  

Caz I'm sure you'll get to the hospital no problem

I hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well, take wonderfully good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Just to let you know that the Discovery Home & Health channel is showing a series called Baby Lab, at 10am each morning.  Its a documentary series about Dr Silva's clinic in St Louis USA, Dr Silva is the guy who invented ICSI.  Its really interesting if you can get over him thinking that its the end of world every time a women gets less than 10 eggs at e/c    Amazingly though he chooses how many embryo's go back, he just had 6 embryos put back in one lady, 6!!!!!  How different from the UK!!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi ladies ah minnie you keep them feet up lady


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi ladies we were about half late for our appt but i had rang to say we were on our way the roads were bad out here and did'nt apper to have been gritted, but once we got onto A63 at newport it was clear and took have half an hour from there, i went in an was all applegetic but it was dawn we saw an she was telling use it is just as bad at market weighton,

anyway here we go d-reg starts tonight to my surprise i was expecting it to be tomorrow, d-reg scan on 22nd at 3.40, and then as long as that as worked and i'm d-reg stimming starts on the 29th of jan with a possible ec on the 12 of feb, so depending on weather its 3 or 5 day to et this will be 15th or 17th if its the 15th then its sign on day an they will get funny about that at jobcentre, dawn said about doing the injecting at night as thats whem stemming have to be done,

a quick question i have 2 different lots of syringe a thin one an a thicker one and 2 different lenghts of green needles can i use either of these syringes and needles


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just marking for later ladies xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - you can use both the fat or thin syringes but I used the thin syringes for the d/r injections and the fat syringes for the stimming as you end up with more liquid in the syringe for the stimming.  Yes you can use either length of green needle as the width is the same for both.  Ooooh I loved it when I got all my injection stuff, are you excited about getting started?  I found that if you got the stimming drugs out of the fridge about half an hour beforehand the injection didn't sting as it did if the liquid was ice cold.  Good luck for later!

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that minnie, i'am and i are'nt if you know what i mean dawn did say to that that with d-reg as well just to get it to room temp i think if you think that is better then i will do the same as well, dawn also said to keep an eye on the needles and if i think i am going to run out then to phone and they will arrange for me to pick some more up, she was pleased that we had filled all the forms in and signed them as she said it makes things a bit faster for them as she said it is surprising how many people dont bother to fill them in or sign them and it takes much longer then,
did you open the packs with the stimming drugs in or are we not allowed to do that until we need them,
i might inject about 10.30-11ish when i have had my bath, does anybody think this is a good plan


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

You can open the stimming drug packs if you want to have a look at them, they've all got lids on them so they'll stay sterile.  When you do your injection should be when its most convienient for you so if that's 10.30 that fine providing you do the injection the same time everynight  

Good luck

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will do them around then after i have had a bath that way i are'nt going to be doing them and then having an thing rub on the area to make it sore,

i had to have one lot of blood as there was'nt enough to do my rubella check when they did hiv etc checks, so dawn did that today as well, so they should have these bloods back when we go for scan, but i am sure this should be o.k as i had my baby injections and the german measles one when i was 14teen i believe it was,
i dont know but i am freezing cold and my hands are lovely shade of blue and are turning white again now, dh said he had turned heating up when we came in but not so sure now, he has nearly lost his voice now like i did a month ago, piece for me i suppose as he wont be able to shout at me,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will post tomorrow at some point an let you know how i have got on with then tonight will have to put my glasses near to my needles as the numbers on these thin syringes are a bit small i could hardly see the number when dawn showed use but dh was there so he can guide me though as well,

hope we dont have anymore snow as its shopping tomorrow which i am not looking forward to, might have a look in later

glad all is o.k with poppet did and charlie cant believe you are 24wks already soon have your little boy here,

here is a link that some of you might like to read i think this couple are so lucky http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/Entertainment/03-Jan-2010/First-quads-born-in-UK-who-are-2-sets-of-identical-twins/

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know Caz i cant wait only 16 weeks to go seems like a long time away yet hope the time flys cant wait to meet him


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck Caz with your jab tonight 

Well my sil is now 8w pregnant and had her 5th scan yesterday!!!  I am now not only jealous that she is pregnant but also very angry with her being over dramatic when the likes of Did is 12w with triplets and has only had 1 scan up to now.

Zarah-aw sorry honey, Im going to pm you later or tomorrow when I get 2 mins to myself and we'll ahve a chat 

Poppet- Im going to ring the clinic next week to see if my results are back and Ill let you know what Im doing after that  

Charlie-   the next 16w will fly by, enjoy the rest of yoru pregnancy xxx

Lots of love to the rest of you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies, god dont we talk alot on here  

just wanted to say, good luck to caz for your jab!!

and zarah GRRRR @ the clinic but like you say everything happens for a reason, im a firm believer in that too.

minnie how strange ladies discussing me   i feel special.

isobel ill pm you now.

got an appointment with mr mcguiness on 21st, will be nice cos ive seen him before and he seemed nice enough. seems a bit more real now.

anyway hope all you ladies are well. i dont have much to say for myself but its nice to see the boards so busy, its getting hard to keep up with it because im not at my desk this week so cant check in as much.

take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just making my mark ladies.. I will try to chat later


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is doing really well!  I'm not so thought I would write something down and then I may feel a bit better.  Yes I know you're probably all thinking "what's she panicing about now!!!"  

Let me explain.  I had my viability scan on Monday and Peanut was fine, then I had some twinges, pains and brown bleed on Tuesday night and (largely) remained calm and listened to dh who kept on reminding me that a bit of brown bleeding was normal in view of the haematoma and that it is also normal to have allsorts of weird pains.  But then yesterday everything stopped, the nausea I've had since a week before my bfp, the tiredness (as you can see from the time) the hunger - all of it's gone.  I know it sounds stupid to be worried about not feeling sick etc but it's a big change for me and I'm worried that this could mean that something has gone very wrong with Peanut.

I've been signed off from the IVF clinic now so can't contact them and I haven't got a midwife yet.... I don't know whether to ring the EPAU later today to ask for there advise (I didn't know there was one in Hull I just noticed the number on the back of the midwife leaflet) or if I'm just being  

Any advice would be appreciated as I'm  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie i really dont know what to say, its hard for me because ive had no of the symptoms so therefore worried till i heard the heartbeats on tuesday. try not to worry hun but im sure in your heart you will know what to do, i have a feeling EPAU wont see you unless you are bleeding alot as with your history there is a chance there could be blood.
someone else might be able to help you more!!

crazy women we are being awake at this time, but i just couldnt sleep.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- Im going to pm you honey xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i did my first jab without any problems and got no mark but a little tiny pin prick, only bit i had problems with was swapping the needles over i could get the green one of the syringe so dh had to do that bit for me,
i cant remember what dawn said to do with the empty bottle dh says she said to put it in sharps bin,

mins i'm sure everything is fine hun,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah just pop them in the sharps bin caz


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I rang the EPAU this morning and explained what had happened.  They were concerned and really nice but told me that I needed to ring the IVF unit or my GP for them to refer me to the EPAU and then they would see me and find out if there was something wrong.  I rang the IVF unit and spoke to Dawn and she was so lovely and arranged for me to go in to the IVF unit this morning to have a scan instead of having to wait for a referal to the EPAU.  

I threw some clothes on and drove to Hull in a blizzard, picking up dh from work on the way.  There wasn't a sonographer working in the dept today but one of them, Jane, was there giving a talk to the staff and she agreed to nip out for 10 minutes to scan me - how lovely of them to do that for me.  The long and the short of it is that Peanut is fine, his little heart was going like the clappers (nearly as fast as mine!!) and looked great and my haematoma, that was 2cm on Monday is now 1cm. So the bleeding I had was likely to be part of the haematoma coming away and then healing.  Dee from the EPAU explained that at 8 weeks there is often a sharp drop in your pregnancy hormones which can cause all of your pregnancy symptoms to just disappear.  I know it sounds stupid but it was just so frightening to feel so well and 'normal' after a month of feeling sick, tired and sore all the time and this coming after another bleed led me to fear the worst.

Anyway I am off to slip back in to my pj's, to relax and think positive thoughts about what is happening with young Peanut.  Thankyou for my pms this morning they were very much appreciated, I don't know what I'd do without your support

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wonderful news Mins  I told you the odds were in your  favour honey  Jayne is lovely she did my fateful last scan at the epau. Good you had your scan at the unit or they may have made it your dating scan at epau 

Try not to think about symptoms now and enjoy being pregnant as what will be will be and no amount of worrying will change anything- i know this from experience 

Lots of love and 
Isobel
xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel

That's exactly what dh keeps saying (about just enjoying being pregnant) I am now going to do as I am told    I'm going to think about nice things and look at cute baby stuff on the internet.  Next have some lovely brightly coloured babygrows and I am going to look at them and think of all of us on this site having little babies to put in them by this time next year - and I mean all of us!!!!!  (except maybe for Caz who's lucky offspring I am imagining wearing a full wardrobe of fantastic stuff, knitted by mummy )

Take care everyone and thanks again for putting up with me  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

That's what we're here for Mins- you take care now xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh mins ou just made me laugh at that post not everything will be knitted an i expect that our baby will be spoilt by his/her grandparents, dhs in perticular


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

and i dont think i want 4 babys either loike the couple that got 2 sets of identical twin girls


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well a few yrs ago id have said "Bring it on" for the quads but now Im the wrong side of 30 I dont think I could cope with 4 babies and working too!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

No Isobel you mean the RIGHT side of 30, we are maturing like fine wines


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Or maybe corked  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

both minnie and isobel you make me laugh


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Good morning ladies

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny morning!  I've just had half a lemon meringue pie for breakfast (which I'm sure must be a least 2 of my 5 fruit and veg a day!!!)  I'm still feeling really positive about everything which is down to feeling so well and knowing all is fine with Peanut.  I must really get around to taking the Christmas tree down    It's lovely but if I leave it up much longer the neighbours will start to think I'm one of those mad people who has Christmas day every day of the year!

How is everyone doing today?  Remember it's Friday - hurrah the weekend starts here!!!!!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie i took my xmas decs down on sunday think i was abit early with it really but it was my only free day untill today what with appointments etc, an it had been up a month always takes less time to take everything down then it does to put it all up though but still took me all afternoon,

glad you are feeling more positive.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mmmm lemon meringue for breakfast, the sort of thing only pregnant ladies are allowed to do  ive just had ryvitas with cottage cheese for lunch , not half as much fun as lemon meringue  Seriously have to get my fat   into gear I have 6w to get rid of my fat thighs and backside so they fit into my clothes for my hols  I even checked out Alli from Boots yesterday as it had £10 off but I dont think it will eb much good for me as I know how to lose weight i just have to stick to it 

Hope no school inspectors are looking in but Ive kept my two off school today, they are never off so wont affect their attendance but I am sick of them going out to school and getting soaked wet through and then having to sit about all day with their wet clothes on and then come back out in the cold again and to top it all the school dont allow girls to wear boots during the winter so DD feet are wet through all day and they dont even have lockers to put their coat etc in. RANT OVER I feel better now 

Glad your being more positive Minnie, hope your staying in and keeping warm 

 and   to Zarah, Did, Poppet, caz and Vicky
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - the tree is still up, I'll get dh to take is down for me over the weekend  

Isobel - you have my sympathy about the ryvita's, I can't stand them.  My dh was looking at getting some of those alli tablets as they stop you from absorbing some of the fat from your food, so even if you do a proper diet you should still loose extra using alli.  Six weeks until your holiday, how fantastic    I bet your kids are chuffed to bits to be off school for the day, and nice to have them home for you I bet  

Well it's snowing soooo heavily here, it looks lovely but I'm very glad I'm not having to drive in it!

Take care everyone 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Minnie- I thought that about the alli too but when I looked at some reviews it said if you were already following a healthy low fat diet then you wont see much affect from the tablets and I dont have a high fat diet I eat pretty well but my down fall is lovely fresh bread  I love the stuff I could quite happily skip meals and just eat bread  I think Ill see how i do for the next fortnight and if Im not doing so good then Ill get myself a months supply to lead up to the holiday, the side affects of alli are enough to put you off eating though aren't they? 

Snowing heavily in hull too, do you rhink it's ever going to end? 

Work tonight and all weekend so should really be trying to rest but Im full of energy, probably be flagging at 9pm though 

Oh yeah another thing.... my sil is having yet another scan on Monday so please dont fel bad about annoying epau and going and having as many as you like  if Im ever blessed to get pregnant again I swear Im going to milk it 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

My god won't that be her sixth scan in eight weeks!!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky cos just got in and freezing
isobel what the flipping heck are girls not aloud to wear boots are you DD school, thats rediculous, surly thats against human rights!!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Did thats why Ive kept them both off today, they also have this stupid rule that they can wear blue jumpers but not blue cardigans- if she turned up in a cardigan she would have her lessons in isolation!

Mins- yes her 6th !!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Isobel some school rules are just ridiculous aren't they?   I don't blame you for keeping them off.. I think alot of kids have been kept at home this week & who can blame them.. I have been praying my school might close like some of the others but NO business as usual   

Well it's the weekend    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for rubbing it in Zarah- at work tonight, tomorrow morning, sunday morning and Sunday night 
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooops.. sorry Isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i know what you mean about the school staying open the school where we live is the only one in the area that as stopped open both the schools in howden were closed at the beginning of the week, and there was no school bus to the big school at howden yesterday and the school told a woman from the next village that if the school is open and the bus does'nt run then it is her responsiblity to get the kids to school, hold on a minute suirely if the rds are too dangerous for the school bus then she cant take them in the car,

well d-reg is going well, but as ended up been later than i was hoping to do it, as we had problems with the net on the first night an its all in my name an i was holding the line waiting for someone to answer for over an hr in the end i gave it up as a bad job an put the phone down, so we ended up with it been 20 past 11 so bringing it forward a minute each night to get it to eleven, does this make a difference


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Just making sure everyone is ok and survived the snow storm yesterday afternoon! I was in Willerby and there must have been about 3 or 4 inches in an hour! Traffic was awful because no-one could get up the hill from Willerby Sq to Waitrose and i'm sure it was like that in a lot of other places too. I decided to leave my car at work and walk and i'm glad i did - i've heard some horrendous stories of peoples journeys home. It took my friend 2 1/2 hrs to get from Hessle to Willerby!

Isobel - did you manage to get to work last night? I know a few roads were closed - fingers crossed you had to stay home  

Hi to everyone else! I think i'm going to build a snowman in my garden this afternoon. God i need to get me some kids so i've got someone to do these things with  

Take care and stay warm everyone


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok and not snowed in, I can never remember weather like it!  Well I've eventually got the Christmas tree and decorations down, dh took them down for me and I packed them in to the boxes.  The house was starting to look really bare though    so I've left some fairy lights going up the stairs to maintain a bit of sparkle  

Caz - I'm sure doing the injections at 11 will be fine, the clocks went back an hour a couple of days after I started d/r and Denise said it was fine for me just to keep my injections at the same time so I'm sure the 20mins won't cause any problems.

Isobel - hope work went well and that you are getting a well deserved rest  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - I'd heard it was bad over your way, I have a friend who was having treatment at Castle Hill yesterday and she couldn't get home to Beverley!!!  I'll have to check what happenend to her  

Making a snowman sounds like a fantastic idea, enjoy!



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Snowman aborted! I think it must be the wrong kind of snow, damn thing wont stick together!

Have a lovely snow angel in the middle of my lawn now though


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

It took me 2 hours to get from Hull to Beverley yesterday!    

Stay warm

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I ended up walking to work so not too bad although rather slippery  Feeling shattered so wont be on for long. 

caz- you will be fine doing them at 11pm, just make sure you stick to 11 though 

Mins- Aw bless you with your fairy lights  Just wait until xmas 2011 you will have a little one getting into everything 

Right off to chill and watch tv xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, I made a snowman yesterday when I got in from work.. I thought it was fun but DD came home from school while I was doing it & I said come & help me.. she grunted no thanks & went to her room..   teenagers


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i must be doing well as had no symtoms yet from d-reg or do they develop as you get further into it, but i dont normally get symtoms from any meds


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i am of back to do some more knitting ready to list on ebay this time i am knitting a jacket, bonnet, mittens and bottees all with lace on them, when i have done this se i might see if i can paste a link in my post so you ladies can see some examples of some of the items i have knitted.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Little snow- I would take it to bed infact Im taking mine to bed tonight as its so damn cold  Yeah keep using it until et but not after. At least its nice and cold for you using your hottie I used mine during stimming despite it being August  Good luck for your appointment on Monday, thinking of you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Littlesnow - wow time is flying by I can't believe you're stimming already!  You are doing absolutely everything that you can, I did the same things that you're doing and it made me feel good that whatever the outcome was I'd done my very best    I know what is it about American ladies and not doing their own injections!!  My dh is so clumsy I wouldn't trust him to come anywhere near me with a needle    Good luck for Monday.

Caz - glad you've had no symptoms so far hopefully you'll be one of those ladies who doesn't have any.  Sounds like there is a huge 'knitfest' going on at your house  

Hope all you other ladies are doing really well.  I'm getting a bit of cabin fever at the moment I seem to have been stuck in the house for weeks    I'm going to try and think of something, none strenuous, to do that will get me out for a couple of hours  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Sunday already where does the weekend go  
Time for some personals, I don't seem to have done any for a while.. sorry, its just I get confused about whats happening to who    

Caz, Im glad your jabs are going ok, it's all happening for you now! How are you feeling?

Isobel, How are you? it seems to be just work, work, work for you at the moment.

Did, how are you feeling? when is your next scan? I bet you have a nice bump already.

Poppet, do you have a nice little bump yet? 

Mins, I like your new ticker.. very cute.. your 8wks already, what date is your next scan?

Littlesnow, good luck for your scan tomorrow.. so close to EC now, How exciting.

Vicky, did you try again at snowman building? mine is slowly dying eyes & nose have fell off!! 


I'm so sorry if I have missed anyone.. if I have this is for you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins if you go out be very careful it is slippy under foot hun and very cold dh says its blowing abit as well.

zarah i am feeling o.k. at the minute, dawn said my stimming would start on the 29th? and that ec could be the 12th of feb with a possible et at 3 days on the 15th which is our sign on day.

dh is is very confident that its going to work first time and we will have a baby before xmas, if it works wouyld i be right in saying baby could be due november


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

littlesnow good luck for scan tomorrow hope the stimming is going well,

dawn said something about i would have 30 of something but i dont know quiet what she was on about i think it could have been the stimming bottles but i only got 21 little boxs of that when we were there on wednesday and 3 bottles of the d-reg


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel is that you on a split shift today hun i know what its like work silly shifts i used to do it when i worked at the amusement arcade in york 3 till 10 pm so would get in about 10.30 get sorted out into bed and have to be back up for 4 to 4.30am to leave home at 5am to be at work for 5.30-6am a 6am start ment a 3pm finish.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah was at work this morning and then back at 9pm until 7am and then back at 9pm Monday  Never mind the pennies come in handy for tx 

Mins- hope your not going too mad at home honey, I know what its like I used to get excited at teh thought of going to do the weekly shop 

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - my big trip out was a drive up the road to the coop for a few bits and then a 10 minute walk with the dogs round the park.  It was freezing!!!!  Afterwards my tummay was really achey so I've spent the rest of the afternoon watching things I've missed (by going to bed at 9 every night) on BBC i player    Hope you are not working to hard but I'm sure saving the cash up for tx is a really good incentive to do all those extra hours, its just a shame you are having to pay for it all yourself  

Take care all you lovely ladies and good luck to all of you who have appointments tommorow, I'll be thinking about you (and hoping that I won't see you due to anymore of my impromtu visits to the hospital  )

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is OK!!!
how cold and horrible is it outside today, we went out earlier and i nearly froze to death.

now safely tucked up on the sofa  doing a spot of online shopping, a nice 16gb memory stick for my new camera.

i really cant believe its the 2nd week of january tomorrow. everyone told me when i left school it would get faster and faster as the years past, and they were not wrong, im 25 in 2 weeks and despite being the youngest on this board thats slightly dipressing, although its getting a bit more exciting this year.

minnie, your a brave woman going in the park, we bribed the dogs with some phesent and now they are sleeping and not pestering us for a walk  

isobel your a amazing woman doing all these hours, i hope your work appreciate it.

I'll PM you both tomorrow.

scan tomorrow for me so ill come on and update when ive done the rounds and seen the parents, probably be a little later then normal as u can expect but i promis ill get on as soon as i can
Love to everyone, im off to attempt to make rice pudding now (last time i did it i put too much sugar in it and it went down the toilet)

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

DID what time is your scan tomorrow i'll be thinking of you and your 3 wee ones


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did, good luck for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it  

Caz, if you look at the home page there is a due date calendar which you put in your EC date & it lets you know when baby is due. I didn't realise you used to work in an arcade, how come you left? don't you find it hard been on benefits after having a job? does your DH work? I don't know how we would be able to live if me & DP didn't work


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all well and warm!

Caz - hope the jabs are going ok and you're managing with the medication.  Side effects often don't kick in for a week so it may be it a bit early for them.

Mins - glad to hear you're taking it easy, though no-one likes to be housebound.  Think the odd trip out for some fresh air is a good idea though as it perks you up a bit. Suppose you could always get DH to take you out for a drive, roll down the window and stick your head out LOL!!  

Zarah - no bump yet for me, still a bit early. Apparently first babies can take a bit longer to show and depends on the strength of your stomach muscles. But hoping to have one soon.  Hope the clinic get you matched soon because I know how much you were looking forward to starting again this year.  

Isobel - those pennies must be pouring in! Like you say all helps for the tx and for the lovely holiday you've got coming up......away from the snow!  

Littlesnow - good to hear from you again. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow and hope all goes to plan for EC on the 18th, not long to go now.

Did - good luck for your scan tomorrow,  looking forward to hearing about it later.  Make sure you wrap up warm and be careful out there!! You're as bad as my DH for buying things for his DSLR   Oh and being 25, you're still a baby in my eyes!  

Vicky - bless you for what you said before, but all I did was tell you my story, the rest of it you and DH did.  Is it this coming Friday for your info evening?  I'm so excited for you!! Hope that your work are willing to be accommodating for a few weeks whilst your having your tx  

Charlie - thanks for the info!! Much appreciated  

Well, I got antenatal appointment through and its not till the 20th when I'll be 13w 5d along, so my scan will no doubt be after I'm 14 weeks gone.......maybe nearer 15 weeks.  Apparently thats the first available appointment and they can't change it so I'm stuck with it.  I got quite upset about how long we'd have to wait to check everything is ok, so DH and I decided to look at getting a private scan done.  I remembered that Charlie had gone to LSC in Leeds so I had a look on their website and emailed them to see if they could fit us in on Saturday which they could! So we braved the snow and cold and headed off to Leeds and had our scan.  Piglet is doing great and everything is fine, baby is spot on for my dates.  The lovely woman even checked the NT for us, even though we'd told her we weren't bothered about having the tests done as it wouldn't change how we felt, and said that we were measuring low risk anyway so not to worry.  Got some great photos now and feel much more relaxed then I did before so was well worth the trip and the money. Plus I can now tell work and the friends that don't know yet.

Hope this cold weather ends soon, not looking forward to getting my gas bill! Take care everyone and for those having tx stay  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-   xx

Liz- what times the scan honey? 

minnie- You have as many scans as you like, I told you sil was off for her 6th this coming week, well she had it yesterday  All is well and she is almost 9w now. Dont know what the hell is wrong with the woman but my patience is wearing very thin with her  I wouldnt mind but she was so worried and concerned she wouldnt have gone out galavanting on Friday night would she? 


Little Snow- good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope all is going well  

Poppet- lovely news honey so glad your doing well.   about the appointment and scan that is truly rubbish  Take care lovely xxxx


Right off to relax for a couple of hrs before the slog starts again.
xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- you would be due bonfire night if it works


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - I've got to say there's no way I'd have a night out at the moment after everything that has happened, if I did go out and then I lost Peanut I'd blame myself for ever    Your sil sounds as if she is either attention seeking or has some sort of unhealthy likeing for 'dildocam'  

Poppet - I'm so sorry about the length of time you are having to wait for your mw appointment, and in turn your scan.  Did you go through the phoneline on the leaflet the IVF unit gave you to arrange the mw?  I did and they told me when I rang (last Monday) that they aim for all ladies to be seen by their mw by 10 weeks.  It's a real shame that you've had to pay yet more money but I am really really pleased that you had the scan at Leeds and its provided you with piece of mind and the fantastic news about Piglet and his/her nuchal test measurements.

Anyway ladies I'm off to lay on the sofa, I've just eaten half a hot chocolate pudding with icecream and I feel quite sick  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- an attention seeker I think, well I hope she is rather than liking the dildocam  I personally think she is after getting put on sick as she dislikes her job infact thats why she is pregnant again 

Right off to work in the mad house 
xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarahi was on sick for six months on only sick pay after trapping a siatic nearve in my back and leg so took the option to hand my notice in while i was on sick that was a yr ago an i have'nt looked back since, dh was working when i took the choice to hand in my notice but because he was having to take time of for the appointments at selby for infertilty they sacked him an there was nothing we could do as he was only there for 2 months, the best thing about been on benefit is we dont have to worry about rent and council tax as that is paid for use.

Did, good luck for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it 

Caz, if you look at the home page there is a due date calendar which you put in your EC date & it lets you know when baby is due. I didn't realise you used to work in an arcade, how come you left? don't you find it hard been on benefits after having a job? does your DH work? I don't know how we would be able to live if me & DP didn't work 
[/quote]


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh that reminds me ladies if any of you are on low incomes an you have your babys and want help with rent child benefit used to be classed as part of ypur income, it is'nt now my sister was telling me as they had an increase in there hb and cb as they are on low income


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Well I (as usual) woke up needing a wee about an hour ago, now I can't get back to sleep as the old brain is working overtime    I'm looking forward to it being busy on here later with everyones news from the clinic, scans etc 

Take care everyone, and wrap up warm brrrrrrr

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - I've pm'd you with a question  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel, scan at 1.30.

minnie bet your glad your not at work, all these early morning, i know its killing me, but i managed to sleep till 6 today, mind u by wednesday ill be shattered!!!

hope all you lovely ladies are well, mondays come round too fast.

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did I know!  I was on this morning twiddling my thumbs thinking 'at least Did will be along soon' but no you were sleeping in!!!   I'll be thinking about you at 1.30, it's soooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck for your scan did i will be thinking of you at 1.30,

i will drop by later as i'm just getting ready for a trip into selby with my dad


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck for your scan today Did. Hope all 3 give you a wave   x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Just popped on to wish Did good Luck for your scan today, hope all 3 are doing well.   

(just cos i dont post on this board much doesnt mean im not keeping an eye on you all  

Love to all
S
ss


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did, my computer says you're online!  Shouldn't you of set off for Hull by now!!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i think it says im online most the time. LOL but then again i have a nosey plenty of times a day

I work in Hull Minnie, only takes 5 minutes for me to get to hospital.

Just waiting for Paul to get to my work then well be going!!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies just a quick one as Ive just got up, had the most horrendous night at work 

Mins Ill pm you now. xxx

Caz- lucky you getting everything paid, sometimes I feel all we do is go out to work to keep a roof over our heads  Mind you staying at home everyday would drive me potty I think it does couples good to be apart for the day whilst they are at work.

Did- Bet the scan was lovely wasnt it? 
xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hey ladies, ill come on later, ive just come home before i go see my mum!!

well we saw 3 lovely babies, was amazing!!!!! eeeekkkk   grinning like a chesire cat.

we were there for 2 hours, got seen pretty much straight away but after she scanned she wanted the dr to see us cos they couldnt decided if the twins were identical or now. if a membrane was there it was hiding, so we waited a hour finally got seen by a dr (who has triplets herself) and she gave us the news that infact the twins are identical.,

my dates were good, the twins are 12w4d and the singleton is 12w3d so pretty spot on by a day or 2.

got another scan in about 3 weeks, then another 4 weeks after that.

come back later to see you all,

take care xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - that's fantastic, I'm so happy for you    Look forward to hearing all the details later  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic news Liz- so so pleased for you both.  Good to have seen a doc who has triplets too  it's all getting real  now   xxxxx How have your friends reacted to the news? xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent news Did, I'm so pleased for you... you must be soooooooo happy


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Did - brilliant news about the scan ! Really pleased all is well. I know the lady that did your scan! Well I'm presuming it was her because i don't think there are many radiologists at Hull that have triplets. I go to the gym with her, she is lovely. I've never asked her but i think her triplets may have been IVF too.

Hi to everyone else!

Isobel - sorry you had such a rubbish night at work

Minnie - hope you are taking it easy and managed to get out the house now the snow is melting a bit

Zarah - my snowman was rubbish, I bet yours was much better! Any sign of AF for you yet? Any news from the clinic?

Caz - hope the jabs are going ok and the side effects are staying away

Poppet - yes our info evening is this friday! Arghh, scary stuff! Work are being ok, i've got to leave early on Fri to get to the clinic and boss has been ok with that and then i said i'd have a chat with him next week once we know a bit more about dates etc. I was just looking back at the pm you sent me a while ago with the 'schedule' for the appts. Its really useful and hopefully it shouldn't be too much of a problem fitting in all the appts. Just hope no-one else at work starts asking questions. Its a very small company and everyone seems to like to know everyone elses business!

Little Snow - good luck with the cycle, fingers crossed for you!

Did i miss anyone, hope not!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I haven't heard anything from the clinic   My AF is due on Thursday so once it arrives I will give them a ring.. but I have a feeling it won't be this month


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Little Snow- how did your scan go today honey? 

Right gonna love you and leave you all for the evening as Im at work at 9pm so trying to rest a bit now although its hard with a blooming car alarm going off outside 

Catch up with you all tomorrow
xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

DID glad all went well at the scan and you were seen by a dr i presume that you will lots more scans then anybody that is having a singleton, unless you are called isobel's sil,

i find that it is better now that i am at home as things get done in the house that did'nt get done when i worked, an i do a lot more knitting now then i had time to do when i worked i hardly did any when i was working.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope your scan went o.k today littlesnow.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Did thats great news about your scan three little babies all doing so well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet over stimmed Littlesnow so im sure she'll give you some advice, its not over yet so stay positive and keep us all informed about what happens. xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooo sorry forgot little snow 
   everything goes OK, i was close to OHSS on my first tx but they managed to drag it back.

keep your chin up, you'll be amazed at what they can do.
get on that water, lets hope it does you some good.

 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Little snow have you read this thread hun *Links For Info In OHSS ~ * CLICK HERE 

On our first attempt i was borderline OHSS too, and remember vividly having to pee in a jug to record my output (and input!) I recall going to Gala bingo one night with a jug in my bag ... nice!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Littlesnow - I'm so sorry that things aren't going to plan however there are lots of ladies on here who have been close to OHSS and the clinic have then managed their drugs in such a way that tx has gone ahead positively.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Littlesnow, sorry things didn't go to plan for you today.. but like the other ladies have said the clinic know what they are doing & you will be surprised what they can do.. try not to worry too much & good luck for Wednesday


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - great news on the scan!! I've decided that you've currently got my future son or daughter in law in there, when they marry my offspring    Lets hope we don't have four babies of the same sex between us!!!  Maybe Minnie would like to get in on the act too?  

Littlesnow - Try to not to worry too much just yet. My first tx I overstimulated and ended up with nearly 40 follies altogether by my second scan.  They stopped my Merional that day and I coasted for a full week without any Merional and had daily blood tests till my estrogen levels came down and they managed to salvage the cycle.  I was gutted when they first said they may have to abandon the cycle but luckily after 5 days of no drugs I was ready to go ahead still - so there is always hope   You're doing the right things already, drink as much water as you can and just think  , not sure if its worth giving the hot water bottle a miss as the heat helps grow the follies which you won't want at the minute. Did was in the position as me and we both got there in the end   

Isobel - I can't for the life of me understand why your SIL has had so many scans. Has she actually got a valid reason for having that many like bleeding or pains?  I thought they were quite strict on letting you have a scan.  Poor thing will come out posing for the camera it will be that used to being looked at  

Zarah - I'm going to cross everything for you that a perfect recipient turns up for you  

Vicky - I know what you mean about work, its the same where I am.  Sometimes its nice that people take an interest in your life and sometimes you just really want a private life.  Hope you have fun at the info evening...............if thats possible!  

Minnie - have you become addicted to Jeremy Kyle yet?   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok   

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh no littlesnow that is just dredful but the like the ladies on her say the clinic know what they are doing, 

i feel a little sick tonight, and during last night up a few times to pee, i was nearly going to come down on to net an see if anybody was about, but it was only about 1.30-2am so just lay there in the end i got an extra pillow to lift my head up a little and i must of eventually gone to sleep, i sometimes find that if my tummy is cold i pee more do you ladies think i will be o.k with hot water bottle as i could have got a slight chill in my stomach, i sometimes find that i do end up with a chill in my stomach at this time of year.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i might have been in luck with you been on early minnie,

my belly feels like it has a big bruise but there is nothing to see there


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet the next 27 weeks will fly past i cant belive it not long now


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

There we are minnie, 4am this morning, but tried to get back to sleep.... having none of it, so thats me knackered for the day... think ill sack college off tonite.  

stupid belly, i used to sleep on my front and now i cant thats why i cant sleep usually, well that and the fact i sleep on my arm and after an hour it goes to sleep  


Morning everyone.... at least if it was summer i could walk the dogs or something..... then again the dogs are still in bed and i dont think theyd get up for ANYTHING!!

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - that's typical!  I have a fantastic sleep in when you are up and available for a natter    I'd give college a miss to or you'll fall asleep at your desk!

Poppet - no I don't go anywhere near Jeremy Kyle!  I'm addicted to Agatha Christie's Poirot, its on twice a day on ITV3    First thing I watch the Babe in the Woods documentary series (me watching through my fingers while loads of ladies give birth  ) then its detective things for the rest of the day. Because of where I live my baby will end up at the same school, and my dates will mean it's in the same year, as Dids gang so you never know!!!!

Caz - the hot water bottle will be fine, its just after et you stop using it on your tummy

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, particularly Isobel (have a rest!) and Littlesnow ( )  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thats it, just typical!!!

Yea Minnie they will be in the same year wont they, well providing yours is born on or before August 31st which im sure it will be.
How crazy!!!
Will be the youngest person in the year!! Never know we might even be at each others babies birthday parties LOL!!!

oooo i like babes in the wood, i like deliver me too. Discovery H&H is all i watch on a saturday morning  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - the problem is the programmes seem to be on a continuous loop and I've been off work for so long now I've seen all of them a few times, to be honest if anyone goes in to labour I could probably act as midwife I've seen so many babies delivered over the last few months   Yes if everything goes to plan and my baby arrives safely Peanut will be the youngest in the year - but not the smallest if he takes after dh  

Littlesnow - you never know people have all sorts of fetishes, fingers crossed dh has a secret thing for thermals  



Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - I meant to say have you considered getting one of those giant long sausage pillows for bed they are meant to be good for proping bits of you up so you can sleep more comfortably.  Have a look I think Mothercare do them.

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

My friend has actually leant me a dream gene pillow, its really good and i use it every night.
Just a bit of a rubbish sleeper in general so the ever expanding bump isnt helping.

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hurrah I'm leaving the house today    I'm taking the dogs to the otherside of town to a lady who shampoos and trims them - they are like little perfumey powder puffs when they come home (until they roll in something disgusting)    While they are primped I'm going to the library to get some books out.  Wow it'll be the most exciting days I've had in ages - I know how sad  

Not meaning to freak anyone out but I've just watched Labour & Delivery and a woman gave birth 6 weeks early to a 10lb baby, 10lb!!!  It looked ready for nursery school    Unfortunatley the Birth Lab IVF documentary series seems to have finished  

Hope everyone is doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Mins, what dogs have you got??

Mine need bathing they smell really dusty if that makes sense LOL

Oh my god a 10lb10 baby...... scarey

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - I've got three shih tzu's, a black and white, a gold and white and a gold and black - they are absolutley nuts but adorable!  

I try not to think about birth weights as dh's grown up children were 10 and 11lb when they were born    I was quite little but that might have had something to do with my mother smoking 20 Benson & Hedges everyday thoughout pregnancy and not going to the doctors until she was seven and a half months pregnant  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwwwww bless them, bet they look so cute when they are all puffed up, used to have a Bichon Frise when i lived at my mums and he looked adorable when he'd be "groomed".

we just put the terriers in the bath and douse in water and soap, they do look adorable when they are clean cos there coats go fluffy but like most terriers they are soon dirty again, especially as 5 days a week they go for a walk on cowden bombing range so are in and out of hedges!!! - hence the dusty smell. LOL

eeekkkkk big babys, fingers crossed you get a 7lber and at most 8ish  

ooooo your mother sounds like the most delightfull woman, everyone knows B&H are the best **** to smoke while pregnant!! LOL
Just sleep tight every night knowing you are doing everything differently!!

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one having trouble sleeping, though my problem is I wake up every time I turn over.  Bought one of those "sausage pillows" though DH admitted he was cuddling it the other night as I'd turned the other way!    Luckily I can still sleep on my front at the moment - I'll be a right moody cow when I can't anymore! Bless you both, at least I don't get up at 5!!!!! I will consider myself fortunate.

Mins - can you post some pictures of your dogs?  They sound adorable    Did will tell you how much I moan at her about wanting a dog but can't have one  

Now told everyone at work and got lots of cuddles yesterday.  It felt nice to share our news with everyone  

xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

YEY, glad it went down well!!!

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad it went down well poppet.

mins, when will paenut actually be due, 

zarah not to be a nosey cow but which school do you work at,
an do they take the new starters in at 4, like our infant school as they only have one intake per year in september, my eldest nephew was only just 4 one of the younger ones in the class with his birthday been in june, unlike my niece she starts in september and will be nearly 5 as her birthday is in november, just like our baby if tx works first time, she will be key stage 2 the year that ours will start school, so that will be nice for our little one or ones to have a cousin at the same school, my eldest nephew as gone a school trip today.

littlesnow      

thanks for the advice mins i did take hot water bottle to bed an slept though so was a better night but i got up later at 11 cos dh and i know at 35 it seems babyish but he loves thomas the tank engine so he sky plus it at 6.30 so we watched that but i al;so had abit of headache but as gone nowi sky plused the ladour and delivery, tomorrow is born agaist the odds, then its deliver me for the rest of the week, i dont watch lots of programmes i normaly watch emmerdale, coronation street and eastenders, but thats it dh likes to watch discovery channels turbo, shed etc


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am off to help dh with xmas decs they need putting in the attic now.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Afternoon ladies- been up since 12.30 after work rang me to see if Id go in tonight- I sensibly said "NO" 

All of you talking about babies weights- I was 10lb bang on and my poor mother delivered me at home   She said i looked about 3 months old and didnt fit into any of the little baby nighties she had bought. Looks like my weight problems were destined from birth 

Mins- enjoy the library. Its seems ages since I went to library, the kids go a couple of times a week but i just never seem to have time.

Zarah- hope your AF arrive son time this week and you get to the go ahead from the clinic honey 

Poppet- good to hear from you  You seem to disappear for a few days and then all of a sudden your back  Im so pleased you got a lovely response from work. 

Did- Hope your going to have a nice early night and try to catch up with some sleep 

Caz- hows the knitting going. Its ok not working for a bit but what will happen if your nhs txs fails you'll both need to be working to fund a private one won't you? I know we couldnt afford to do it on only one wage let alone none.   your DH gets back to work soon.

Little snow- glad everyone cheered you up, like everyone has said its amazing how the clinic can turn a cycle around. Ive been lucky that on all 4 of my txs they have got my drug regime spot on but it really is trial and error the first time round as the just have to guess what the should give you from your blood results.     

Vicky- Hope you well hun 

    all around to all of us that need it 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - I wouldn't worry I was a small baby so I have no excuse for my voluptuousness now!!!!

Caz - if all goes well my baby should be due around the 20th of August.

Poppet - I'm glad everyone at work was so nice to you when you told them about Piglet. I bet it's such a relief to be able to tell everyone, knowing that the first 12 week 'risky' period is over and you can really start to enjoy becoming a mummy    

I rang my work yesterday to check how things are going and one of the other managers (who knows about my tx) was telling me that all the staff are talking about what might be the matter with me and there are all sorts of rumours are going around!  They are all fishing for info with her - but to no avail    

The trip to the library was good and the dogs smell and look lovely but I'm worn out now   

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Isobel if NHS tx does'nt work we have already said there is no way we will fund any tx that will be it, as i dont agree with anybody having to pay for ivf as it's not nesasarily the patients fault they have problems concieving,  but dh is positive that it will work first time for use, as neither his brother or my sister have ever had problems,

knitting is going well i hope to get this jacket done tonight and start the sleeves.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Dh is such a love, he's been to the shops on his lunch today and bought me the new Stephen King book to keep my occupied, and he got us something lovely for tea from M&S - I'm very lucky  

Caz - I agree that no-one should have to pay for tx.  Unfortunatley there are allot of us on here who are having to pay for tx and to be honest it hasn't felt like much of a choice, it has felt like a necessity as not paying would mean that I would be guarenteed to remain childless for the rest of my life  

Isobel - glad to see you're having a night off for a change  

Take care all you lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello ladies, hope your all well.. you have been very chatty today  

Caz, I would rather not say which school I work at.. because I'm an egg sharer I need to keep my personal info private. This board is open to anyone & the person who recieves my eggs may well be reading.. hope you understand. 
I have just read your last post & I don't want to put a downer on your positivity but just because your brother & sister never had any problems doesn't mean anything.. My mum never had a problem getting pregnant nor have either of my sisters, I myself even got pregnant naturally when I was very young but I still got a BFN after my tx. So what I'm trying to say is.. while it is great to be positive please stay realistic. I also said I would have one go at IVF & if it fails then that will be it BUT believe me its easier said than done, thats why I'm doing it again.. so you & DH may want to have a good think about seeking work because I believe you won't want to give up if your NHS tx fails.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Minnie- yes enjoying being at home tonight 


Zarah- Yeah it's very important you don't disclose too many details on here in your circumstances 

caz- As Zarah has said it's good to be postive but ivf is like throwing a dice and hoping your chosen number comes up first time. The ivf roller coaster is very hard to jump off once your on and if you don't want to try again just if you have to pay then the pull to be parents really can't be very strong. We all complain about having to pay but in the scale of things the money is nothing once you have the baby in your arms and I would have gladly paid ten fold to have been guaranteed my baby this time. Once you get a baby thats when the real expense comes in and lasts a life time 

xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Just to let you know we got our letter saying our NHS funding has come through today. I can't believe how quick it is once you're 'entitled'. We had our appt on 4th Jan and the letter was dated the 7th! Anyway it doesn't change anything but it got me a weeny bit excited. Just have to fill in loads of forms (which i'm sure we already filled in - some twice already  ) then info evening on Fri and then i think we're already! I still can't believe i'm actually going to be having IVF - does that sound weird?

Just wanted to ask - do they give you any likely dates for appts when you go for the info evening or do they do that when you ring on Day 1? Its already proving tricky with work because my clinics are planned so far in advance i'm already having to plan Mar and April. Also i do some self employed work and i could do to know asap which days i can and can't book - oh the stresses  

Minnie and Did your dogs sound gorgeous. I would love a dog! We have a little kitty cat who we got from a rescue centre last year and she is a real sweetie but you don't get quite the same relationship as you do with a dog. I would love to get a little cocker spaniel pup - bit tricky with working full time but maybe one day!

Take care everyone sending out lots of   and   to everyone who needs it

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic they will tell you when to phone with your day one and if you need meds to bring af regular which i did'nt need but there were a few ladies at december info evening that got precriptions, once ou ring with your day 1 then they will send you a letter with your d-reg appointment which last around 1 1/2hrs as they do mock et at this appointment and your first scan appointment and a ton of forms which need to be filled in some that you again might find you have filled in before we found we had already done a couple of them when dh did his sample to freeze, hope that helps.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - on the info evening they'll give you a chart of the likely timescales of things, so you might be able to calculate a rough estimate of your dates from that but as Caz said you won't get the exact dates until your d/r appointment around day 21 of your cycle. I was the same it didn't feel real to think I was having fertility tx, very exciting though  I'd recommend a dog, I love mine to bits they are like little tiny people in furry suits. Cocker Spaniels are gorgeous and allot easier to train than shih tzu's 

Well looks like I'm the only one up again this morning <sigh>

Take care everyone

 and 

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

And Littlesnow, good luck with your scan and blood test results today - I'm keeping everything crossed for you 



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- Congrats for getting the go ahead  before you know it your mind will be full of  injections and scans etc  

Little snow-   for your scan today and be sure to let us know how it went. Thinking of you       


Oooh it was soooo nice waking up in my own bed this morning  hell that sounds ever so slightly dodgy doesnt it? 

Have a good day ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning!!!  

Vicky woohooooo, all go from here, yea you'll get lots of info @ the evening, will help you lots, if not ask us, and just know your first appointment will be around 21 days from your AF and then 2 weeks after that.

Little snow   keeping everything crossed for you today, let us know how you get on. 

Well guess what.... i was knackered and i slept through, from about 9.30am till 6.30 woke up a few times to turn over but i didnt want to get up when my alarm went off!!
feel much better today, i imagine it wont last but at least today i dont have the headache from hell.

Hope everyone is OK today.

xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good to hear you feel better today  It wont be long until you start to feel your little pumpkins as there is 3 of them. In a few weeks time I bet you have felt little bubbly tickles like wind


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i was just thinking that this morning actually, said to the midwife last week though, probably take longer for me, they have moe fat to kick through  

got home last night to find DP had put the scan pictures in photo frames on the wall.... i think he is a little proud already!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How sweet , bless him  In a couple of weeks time try laying down with your hand on your tummy and just stay still and I bet you get some futterings, its not kicks but just bubbles. I felt my two very early on and your not fat (re Ive seen you at the clinic on my e/c day)  
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooooo yea forgot about that!!! i was the nosiy one!!! LOL

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No that was Wishmeluck who had to put up with you  I saw you on my e/c day and you were in for your follow up, I was going to the loo in a drugged up state and you and your dp were off into the consulting room with Prof. xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

OOOOO YEA,  i remember u saying now, all so much a blur spent so much time in there it all merges into one!!

You working today isobel or you got a day off??

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Off today but have to go in this afternoon for a meeting- how annoying is that?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Yea just a bit, but at least u can go the whole day knowing your sleeping in your own bed again tonite.  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Too true, I have a sneaky feeling they will ask me to go in tonight but Im not as Im there Thurs, Fri Sat and Sun so can piddle off 
xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning again all!

I went back to bed and didn't wake up until 9am!!!  I feel better for it though  

Well it's official my (.Y.) have ballooned.  I'm usually a 34DD but had noticed that I seem to be spilling out of my bras so I ordered a 36E support bra off the internet, it's arrived this morning and I can hardly fit in to it      

Hope everyone is doing really well, me and my 'comedy breasts' are going to spend the rest of the day on the sofa  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you ladies have been chatty this morning,

littlesnow   for scan and blood results got everything crossed for you sendng     and , let use know what has happened i'm sure we are all thinking off you,


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone x

Vicky.. how exciting, its all go for you now   what date is your AF due after your info evening? I think I may of asks you that before.. sorry if I have    

Littlesnow.. I hope your scan has gone well    

big   to everyone else xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls,

Oh isnt it blooming cold today? Im going to go make a hot water bottle to cuddle soon 

Little snow- how did it go? (ooh that rhymes!)

xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Littlesnow.. I hope your blood tests come back as they should..


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - AF is due around the 28th Jan. I spoke to the clinic today and they said i had been allocated Feb as my cycle month but she said she's pretty sure they'll use my next AF as it will very nearly be Feb. I'm still hoping you're gonna be my cycle buddy!!

Little Snow - good news about your blood test results. As the other ladies have said the clinic know what they're doing so fingers crossed everything will be fine  . Sending you lots of    for the rest of the cycle

Isobel - i think my head is already full of injections and scans, god knows what i'll be like when i'm actually going through tx  !

Off to make fajitas now - yum yum!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Littlesnow

Wow 66 is allot of follicles but I'm sure that the clinic will be able to coast you to ec and make sure that you still end up with a good number of eggs    I haven't started my book yet, I've watched a couple of detective things on tv today instead, so I'm thinking of having an extra early night to start reading    Best of luck for tommorow

Evening to everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Fajita's with grated cheese, sour cream and salsa!  My absolute favourite    Dh now has instructions to buy all the ingredients so we can have them tommorow for tea


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Littlesnow - that's good news that your E2 levels aren't too high.  Mine kept going up   instead of down even though I wasn't stimming any more, so that's really good news for you!  Sounds like you were on too high a dosage of stims to start with maybe. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Mins - should we refer to you as Miss Marple now?  

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm hoping to be your cycle buddie too.. AF due tomorrow & I'm normally on time or the day after. I haven't heard anything from the clinic so I'm not holding out much hope that my day1 will be this AF.. but never say never


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats good news littlesnow i will keep everything crossed for you that the bloods keep going down and those follies start to reduce and they manage to pull you back for ec   and


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah    what will be will be but lets hope its sooner rather than later,but if it was your feb af would that mean ec and et over easter hols


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - no call me Poirot!! if I watch many more of them I'll be growing a twirly moustache and developing a Belgian accent  

Zarah - I'm   it'll be your upcoming af

Yogvic - I wish you hadn't mentioned fajitas, I can't stop thinking about them  

Have a good evening everyone



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Little Snow-   all goes well for your next scan and those follies disappear, did you say they have said you have polycystic ovaries? (or am I getting confused??) If so thats probably why you over stimmed as they usually put you on a very low dose if you suffer with that. 

Ive got my hot water bottle and a scarf on- Im such a cold bum!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL Minnie, they were soooo yummy!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies (if you can really call 3.15am morning  )

Well as usual I woke up because I needed a wee and now I am sooooo hungry I can't get back to sleep, if I had the ingredients I'd make fajitas - right now   (I think this qualifies as a craving as I don't usually have an overwhelming urge to make mexican food inthe early hours)  but I'll have to make do with a bowl of Cheerios    

I'm also starting to worry about how we are going to pay for all the bills mortgage etc if (  all goes well) I end up going off on maternity leave.  We took out a loan to pay for dh vasectomy reversal (which of course we had to pay for privately) and then added to the mortgage to pay for tx.  Dh's car is on it's last legs so it will be another big expense to replace it.  I might ring personell in the morning and ask them to send me details of what I'm entitled to, then I might be able to work out how we'll stand financially.

Oooh sorry for the wittery me me me post    Off to eat cereals



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- you just will cope honey cos thats what us women do best, you cut your cloth accordingly and you get by and best off all you won't be needing any nights out or fancy holidays for a while cos your going to have a beautiful, lovely new baby to cuddle and play with (plus you'll be to too knackered to do anything else )

I thought we would struggle when we had our two as I didnt go back to work until they started school but we managed and I became an expert at managing on a very small budget but the kids never went without and at the time baby things were so much more expensive than what they are now, yrs ago there was only really Boots  or Mother care to buy clothes and things but now you have all the supermarkets with their own  range. Talking of which did any of you pregnant ladies know there is a baby event on in Asda between Jan 19th-Feb6th they have travel cots for £25 each (I paid £90 13 yrs ago ) and even car seats at £25 plus all the Johnsons baby bath, lotion etc are only a £1 a bottle.

You having fajitas tonight Minnie? You've got me fancying them now but Ive already put a curry in the slow cooker for the kids and DH and Im on my diet so Ill be having something very boring  Work have just called to see if Ill go in this morning  Ive told them no as we're supposed to be going out for the day but haven't caught the weather this morning to see what the roads are like so don't know whether to risk it as it was bad over Sheffield way yesterday 

Poppet-  Thanks for the pm but you did have me in tears last night  Ill pm you as soon as I can honey  extra special   for you this morning xxxx

Did- been reading your diary I told you that you would be HUGE in no time didnt I? Its good though isnt it


Zarah-   your AF comes along today and you get sorted by the clinic this month 

Caz- How are you? Knitting anything nice at the moment? I bet your busy with having a little one due at the end of March eh? 

Vicky- You looking forward to your open evening? Please dont get excited its not the best way to spend acouple of hrs   

Little Snow- Thinking of you honey and   for a good outcome  

Anyone else Ive forgotten- 

     everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel

Holidays, nights out and fancy clothes don't mean anything to me - one of the advantages I think of being a bit older, I've been there and got the t-shirt    As long as we can keep a roof over our heads and pay the bills I'll be happy, ideally I'd like to stay at home until Peanut went to school but if not I would only go back to work a couple of days a week and that wouldn't be for a year.  My mum keeps on ringing and telling me that she can't beleive how cheap baby clothes are now, I didn't realise they used to be so expensive   If things carry on ok I will definatley be off to Asda, those offers sound fab!

My FIL is coming to pick me up in an hour to take me shopping (as dh has taken my car this morning as his wouldn't start  ) so yes I will be having fajitas for tea, and possibly for breakfast and lunch tommorow if I can 'accidentaly' make to much  

Take care on that black ice everyone!



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - its sad but yes i am excited about the open evening! I dont think its the open evening that i'm actually excited about though iykwim  
Enjoy your day out if you go. The roads aren't looking too bad but i'm not sure how things are in South Yorkshire - going anywhere nice?

Minnie - i have leftovers from my fajitas last night so guess what i'm having for lunch? Enjoy yours later on (and tomorrow morning  )


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooooooh Yogvic you fajita tease!!!!  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning everyone, slept practically through again, from about 12 till 7.30, still feel rubbish though so i know its not just cos i havent been sleeping!!
Anyway thinking i might have the day off tomorrow, sicky, 5 days is a killer!!

Been to dentist this morning, how nice is it not having to pay. WHOOP WHOOP good job cos im skint.  

Isobel yea getting big is nice, except i really need to buy some new trousers now, hoping i can put it off till next week though cos ill have some money then, think ill just have to come in my PJs to work next week.... or maybe just my jeans. LOL

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - didn't you get some maternity trousers the other week, wow have you grown out of them already   Pj's are fantastic, elasticated waists - bliss 

Littlesnow - hope you've got on well at the clinic, fingers crossed  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i ordered some maternity jeans but they havent come (from next)!!!
i want some leggins! dont really wanna waste money on black trousers cos id only wear them at work!!!

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Dorothy Perkins have got loads of maternity leggings and jeggings allot of them are in the sale, have a look!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Littlesnow

I'm sorry that your results weren't more positive but it's not over yet, allot can happen in a couple of days.  You enjoy your trip to Beverley, relax and make sure you do get yourself something really nice.



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

AF not arrived yet   maybe tomorrow  

Littlesnow, I   the clinic can turn things around for you  

xxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Littlesnow - as I mentioned before my E2 levels went up and then remained high for a couple of days before coming down and they still managed to get me to EC, I too was in every day of the week for blood tests (you feel like a pin cushion don't you?) Sounds like you've got the right attitude to me though about them adapting your next cycle should it come to that, it is hard for them to know how you'll respond on the first cycle but if there is any way they can save this cycle for you believe me they will try  
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi,

Just typed a really long post and then lost it so Ill just get to the point 

little snow- sorry you were a bit disappointed,   Denise can turn it all around for you xxx

Zarah-  Hope your af arrives tomorrow so you can find out whats happening.

Right off to work soon so Ill bid you all a farewell for this evening

take care
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

littlesnow i do hope the clinic can turn things around    , it sounds to me like they are'nt to sure of the pcos situation as well, because of the test.

didabuf hope the 3 pumpkins are'nt giving you too many problems you could do with some of these maternaty leggings with ajustable waste bands for your expanding bump.

minnie hope you had a good shopping trip with fil

isobel is it work for you at 9 tonight

poppet. hope your little one is'nt causing you to mant problems.

yogvic when you go tomorrow evening you will get given an evelope with a letter in addressed to you and you will have some forms to fill in one will ask for medical stuff and if you smoke and how much alcohol you consume etc.

zarah   your af shows soon.

dawn said that mine should come about a week after starting d-reg but i'm still waiting.

isobel i am knitting this jacket with lace knitted into it nearly got it finished and then i will do the bonnet and mittens and bootees to go with it as well,
i will be knitting for the baby thats due 28th of march but my sil and bil have'nt got a clue what they are having, until its born.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies i am going for a couple of hours i will be back later if i can before i have my bath and do d-reg injection, if not i will post tomorrow


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Little Snow - sorry to hear its not good news on the blood tests. I will keep everything crossed that they can turn this cycle around for you but it the mean time you relax and as Poppet said good on you for having the right attitude to tx  

Caz - thanks for the info!

Minnie - how were the fajitas  ?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - they were fantastic and the craving is well and truly sated, I ate far to much though - yum  

Littlesnow - I feel a bit better about the finances after ringing work and finding out what I will be paid and for how long, it won't be a huge amount but at least I can now start to plan how much to save in the meantime - I always feel better when I've got a plan    Tragically I'm not getting very far with the Poirot moustache however the fat middle aged man waistline is coming along splendidly  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - I'm soooooooooo excited for you about tomorrow!! Its so fantastic that you're going to be starting tx so soon - you deserve it hun.    that you'll be a first time lucky lady  

Mins - Ah oui oui monsieur Poirot, was it the stable boy with the plastic tumbler in the greenhouse? (Or is that Cluedo?   ) I think Peanut will speak fluent Flemish when he/she comes out.  I can't imagine going shopping with my FIL unless I'm picking out a wooden box say 6 foot by 2 foot  

Caz - Can't go wrong with white when you're not sure of the sex. Happy jabbing tonight.

Did - Still can't tell whether I'm getting a bump or if I've just got a fat belly   Its quite hard for me to tell the difference! Defo go get yourself some gear whilst the sales are still on, you deserve some spoiling  

Isobel - Damn those slave drivers you work for - they keep taking you away from us! Thanks for the extra special hug - I really needed it. Had good chat with DH tonight and feeling a bit better about things. Must remember I am a big brave girl   

Zarah - Little   is a b*gger for going AWOL when she's not supposed to.  Hope Little Snow's dance works a charm  

I'm beginning to think there is some weird fajita fetish going on on this board!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the dance Littlesnow.. I will let you know if it works.. also thanks for calling me sweet cheeks, I liked that


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a question for those of you that have already had tx i know this might seem a daft thing but with the water during stimming and yo have fruit juice with it as i am not a fan of council pop (as my grandma used to call it)

isobel thats the 28th if baby arrives on time, one of dh's relatives from his dads step father as her birthday also on the 28th, i was talking to her today and she never had kids of her own and she is getting excited, i told her if tx works i wont be telling her till her birthday as it will then be her birthday present i just know she will want to spoil any baby we have.

thanks poppet i said white to dh but then again i could do a mix of blue and pink and see which she has an then which it is the others could go on ebay for sale if that makes sense,

we know charlie is having a boy are any of you pregnant ladies going to find out if you are having blue or pink babys, we said that we were'nt but mum and my sister say they would want to know so that they can buy for colours for one or the other so i might be tempted to find out myself, if tx works.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Wow I slept like a log, bar getting up twice to go to the loo    Dh looked at his finances last night and he is confident we will be able to manage without me working for a year so I'm feeling much better  

Caz - yes I'm sure you can drink water mixed with juice, you just need to make sure you drink lots of water (in whatever form) to plump up those follicles. If I get that far I would definatley find out what flavour Peanut is, although I'm not in to pastels - I like really bright colours, so regardless it will end up dressed in bright reds and purples and stripes!

Poppet - Lol on the wooden box purchase!!!  My fil is in his late 70's but will outlive us all! He's at the gym every morning, walks my dogs a couple of times a day, bowls almost every day in addition to ballroom dancing on a night - the man is a legend  

Zarah - good luck with af starting, although I'm sure it will after Littlesnows fantastic dance!

Yogvic - enjoy the open evening, it wasn't my cup of tea - I spent the evening deperatley trying not to make eye contact with other couples   But the most important thing is that it gets the ball rolling and is the beginning of your proper tx journey at Hull 

Littlesnow - good luck with the blood test today keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Did - have you nicked off work to put your feet up?  I hope so you must be knackered.

Isobel - How was work? catching up on some zzzzzzz's now I presume!

And to all you other ladies out there lots of   and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls hope you are all well   I would like to give lots of    for you girls have treatment or due to start i really have my fingers crossed for ya   and wish Minnie, Poppet and Did well for the next 7-8 months of your pregnancy   

Well I have finally got an appointment in Mr Maguinness's antenatal clinic. My midwife realised at my 24 week appointment i had not seen him since i got BFP with IVF and she said he always likes to see his patients. So i now have an appointment dont know what to really expect at the consultant led clinics.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Charlie

I didn't know that Mr Maguiness did an antenatal clinic, is he your consultant for your birth?  Thats lovely if he is as you'll have had the same person all the way through (with a 20 something week break in the middle  )  I bet you're getting really excited now  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Little snow    

charlie, im seeing maguinnes next week, ill be sering him loads though cos of the triplets!!

hope everyone is well, i skived off work, had a good lie in, feel rubbish still but other then walking the dogs i intend of chilling all day/weekend!!

just a quicky cos im off to get a shower.

have a good day and ill come and show my face again later xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it will be different for me as i will have tx at hull but go to york for all antinatal care etc as hull is 3o+ miles away from use to travel by car and york is only about 12 to 15 miles so less than half the traveling distance and time, 

thanks minnie, do you feel better for sleeping longer.

to those of you about to start tx brazil nuts in holland a barrat are buy one bag get one half price,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

love the idea of your bright colours reds and purples do for either anyway minnie so you should'nt have too much of a problem.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie I dont think Mr Maguiness will be dealing with my pregnancy but il no more after my appointment. I am excited now only 14 and half weeks to go i just wanna meet him now but hes not aloud to come too early! My birthday is 14th April and il be exactly 38 weeks so that would be nice birthday present if he came then because my last birthday i was in hospital with my 2nd ectopic and had surgery the next day so wasnt a great birthday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning (well to me anyway!) Afternoon to the rest of you 

Mins- you fil sounds fantastic, I want a fil like that too 

Charlie- all the consutant does is pretty much what the midwife does, measure your fundus and chat about how you are etc. Its funny as after I had my two Ive never laid eyes on the consultant I saw until I started tx last year and Ive seen him tons of times again now, I even saw him in Tesco with his wife doing his weekly shop last weekend. I saw him at every hospital appointment but thats cos of twins I guess 

Did- good on you honey, you have a nice long weekend and get dp to pamper you  

Speak to you all later xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charli i am guessing you are due around may day bank holiday weekend then that would be around my birthday on the 1st of may, it nice been a mayday birthday as i know at some point i have my birthday on bank holiday but next time it should be bank holiday monday it is a leap year so i miss that one,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh my dates according to when embie was put back should be due on 26th April but scan dates say 28th April but it changed alot between them two dates was back and forth. Hope i dont go over couldnt bear the wait lol i think the last month gonna really drag.

Yeh Isobel ive been fine seeing midwife will be nice seeing Mr Maguiness though just the once. Seeing them 2 days apart so will be going over same stuff lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- you know most first babies go over their due date don't you?  Even I went to 40w and only had them then as I was induced  You'll be keeping busy those last few weeks nesting anyway. Day before I had my two I was on my kitchen top cleaning the top of my kitchen cupboards, not something Id recommend but you so go into a frenzy those last weeks 
xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

isobel snow drop said:


> You'll be keeping busy those last few weeks nesting anyway. Day before I had my two I was on my kitchen top cleaning the top of my kitchen cupboards, not something Id recommend but you so go into a frenzy those last weeks
> xxxx


   Thats something i remember very well! scrubbing everything that moved/didn't move, then my mum came round 2 days before i had her and told me off for being on the 6th rung of the stepladder wallpapering the spare room! (not even baby's room!  )


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i'm still waiting for af to arrive hope the  comes and goes before scan day next friday as can last anything from 5 to 7 days or are they shorter when you are d-reging,

well i was goner make a banana and walnut cake today but or dear i cant be bothered now.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh thats what im hoping doesnt happen   Im very inpatient lol but he will come when hes ready its out of my hands.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - I've no doubt that you will be having a fantastic birthday this year, I'm so pleased things have turned round so well for you after everything you went through  

Apparently my mum dug over the entire garden the day she had me (no doubt holding the spade in one hand and a *** in the other  ) thought she had a bit of backache from that and two hours later I arrived!  

Hope everyone is doing really well today



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thx Minnie i thought it would never happen to me nevermind getting this far just cant wait to me the little man, i have a feeling he gonna be a footballer tho lol  

I went on the scales in Boots today and since my 13 week booking in midwife appointment ive put on stone lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Too true Charlie, you enjoy these last few months of pregnancy honey xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

That's brilliant Little Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Over the moon for you that you can go ahead to EC - been looking back at my dates and you've followed exactly the same pattern as me, scan showing too many on the Monday and levels not come down till Friday, then EC Monday  

Have a fantastic weekend, you deserve it!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Littlesnow - really pleased for you hun.  I for one would like to see the 'Denise is a star' dance, I may even join in myself    Have a lovely weekend and think happy egg thoughts for Monday

A question for you ladies on here who are already pregnant (as opposed to everyone else on here who I am confident will ALL be having babies later this year  ).  Above my pubic bone (but below my little fat food tummy ) feels all hard and kind of rounds off,and is stuck out further than it was before, is that the start of my bump? Sorry it's probably a stupid question but I've no idea and thought it was too soon.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

great news Littlesnow, I knew the clinic would turn things around.. you must be thrilled  

Vicky, hope info evening went well.. another step further  

still no AF for me   typical  

big   for all you other ladies   xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- yes thats it honey  xxx

Zarah- patience isnt any of our strongest points is it ? 

Little Snow-   Great news, Im really pleased for you.   for some lovely eggies on Monday xxxx

Right off to sort my bag and then back to work for me Im afraid 

Speak to you all soon.
xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Gosh there's been lots of nattering going on today!

Back from the info evening, it was pretty good although thanks to you lovely ladies there wasn't a lot i didn't already know.

Poppet - thank you hun! I too hope we're lucky first time but i'm not counting my chickens. I'm seeing this first cycle as 'investigations' as well as tx and it will be interesting to see how it all goes - how many eggs i get, how well they fertilise etc and if we get a BFP at the end of it then all the better but if not there's always next time  

Little Snow - great news that you're in for egg collection on Mon! Well done you and well done Denise - it sounds like she knows what she's doing! Hope you manage to have a relaxing weekend  

Zarah - damn that witch!! Hope she gets her   in gear and shows up soon so you can find out whats happening. I'm still   they use this cycle for you.

Mins - bless you with you ickle baby bump or could it be a fajita you've got stashed down there for safe keeping?  

Hello to everyone else! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies I'm up nice and early ( ) but so is dh so I'm sat having a cup of tea with him  

Yogvic - no I'm sure it's not the 4 ( ) fajitas I had, no they appear to have settled nicely on my swiftly expanding **** !

Did - just watched a programme on Home & Health called Bringing Home Baby and it was triplets!  They had all three babies in one cot for the first few months, they put them in horizontally in a little row - so cute  

Anyway off for some toast, have a great day everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning, well there goes my lie in's, 4am again but only just decded to get out of bed!!!


 little snow   for some good eggies on monday  

Minnie - oooo ive not seen that one, just put it on, for the last 5 minutes
just seen your ticker and realised your past 9 weeks.... your getting there!!! there cot is HUGE, not sure we'll get one that big but we'll def be making them share if we can fit them in one

yogvic, glad the info evening went well... you'll soon be on the IVF rolercaster!!!

come on zarah's af     

hope everyone is well, i plan on another lazy day

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one up!  

Yes I'm getting there but it does feel like time is slowing down and my anxiety increases the closer I get to 12 weeks   I'm sure though if I get to 12 weeks and the scans ok I'll start to feel more relaxed again  

I think that cot they had by there bed in the programme was some sort of fold up travel cot. 

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooo i never saw the travel cot, just the one in the nursery.

u know minnie i was only saying to my friend yesterday i think pregnancy for us must seem like an eternity because we have been through TX so were not just going from the +ve result but from the day we started the jabs etc right till EC then to the test day!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Dh was saying the same thing last night, 'normal' ladies having babies are so lucky, by the time they even suspect they are pregnant we have already had about 10 weeks of worry!  It seems like we started this tx lark (and had our lives consumed by it  ) about a year ago when infact we only went to the open evening at the beginning of October   We've been so incredibly lucky so far, I just   we stay that way  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good morning ladies..

still no AF  

have a lovely weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi Ladies
dont know if you'll remember me??!!
anyway... a few pregnancies on here since i last looked...    

i was hoping to start at hull clinic early this year for a fresh icsi cycle.. but finances are a bit grim!
we have 1 embryo in the freezer at Nottingham so we may have out last FET cycle instead.
a bit worrying though as we run the risk of our embie not surviving the thaw!  
feel that if we dont go for it, we will never know + id have to wait for ages to start a fresh cycle.. what do u think??
im hoping that i will be able to have my scans local and either travel to nottingham for ET or have it transfered to Hull.

have a good weekend every1

melanieb xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Melanie

I'm sorry I don't know anything about embryo freezing but no doubt the other ladies will be able to advise you.  Would you be able to have your embryo transfered from Notts while it was still frozen so you could have you tx at Hull ?  Good luck with whatever you decide



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

I'm after some advice please...

I know i don't start my treatment for a little while but i really need to get an idea of (roughly) when appts are going to be so that i can tell work. I was given a rota for March yesterday and asked to check all my days were correct and i know i'm going to be needing some time off then but i don't know when! To be honest its stressing me out a bit. I really don't want anyone at work to know we're having tx, they mean well but i just know if we're unsuccessful someone will say a 'harmless' comment that will upset me and i'm not sure i can cope with it. The problem is if i start swapping and changing the days that i'm working and having time off at short notice everyone will start asking lots of questions and that will stress me out even more. I only have to work 3 days a week and my boss is flexible as to which days they are provided there's plenty of notice so i'm figuring i should be able to sort it so i'm not working on most 'clinic' days.

I got the timeline thingy from the clinic last night but it doesn't make it very clear. I'm hoping some of you that have already had tx could give me rough idea of when ie which week scans are likely to be and a rough idea when EC/ET might be. Obviously i know this isn't set in stone but it will just help me to plan.

Right so AF is due 28th Jan. I know i will be having my down reg appt around the 18th Feb - any ideas about the rest of tx??

Thanks in advance


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky cos im just going out but vicky, on my computer i have all the dates wrote down of everything i did, 1st tx and 2nd tx, if you can wait till monday morning i can send you them 

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic 

goning to pm you the rough dates dawn gave me to give you an idea and hope that this will help


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks girlies, would be great to know your dates. The bit that's confusing me is i thought there was a week between your down reg scan and starting stimming but on the thing i got from the clinic it looks like you could start stimming straight after your down reg scan??


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

after a bit of advice those that have had tx might be able to help me, 
ladies well i'm still waiting for af to arrive, hope the   comes and goes before scan day next friday 22nd as can last anything from 5 to 7 days or are they shorter when you are d-reging, or is it possible not to have af at all when down reg
or do you think i should give clinic a call on monday morning and ask for there advice cos all dawn said was if it had'nt arrived or i was still bleeding by scan day to call and cancel and to rebook scan appt
thats if af has'nt arrived by monday morning,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic i thought the same but yes i have a week little snow had her d-reg scan and started stimming the same day but then she was left 3 weeks after starting d-reg before she had her scan, as her d-reg jabs start on 11th of december.

Thanks girlies, would be great to know your dates. The bit that's confusing me is i thought there was a week between your down reg scan and starting stimming but on the thing i got from the clinic it looks like you could start stimming straight after your down reg scan?? 
[/quote]


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - Here are my dates hope they help, just be aware that my dates were manipulated a tiny bit in order to make sure they fitted everyone in for tx before the Christmas break.  I was d/r for nearly 3 weeks before I had my d/r scan but most ladies seem to have their d/r scan after 2 weeks then have another week d/r and then start stimming

Thursday 22nd Oct - Day 20 of cycle, down regging appointment
Friday 23rd Oct - Day 21 of cycle, started d/r injections
Wednesday 11th Nov - d/r scan, that evening started stimming injections
Wednesday 18th Nov - first stimming scan
Friday 20th Nov - next stimming scan
Monday 23rd Nov - next stimming scan
Wednesday 25th Nov - Egg collection
Saturday 28th Nov - Egg transfer of 3day embryo (but this could happen 2,3 or 5 days after ec)
Monday 14th Dec - Official Test Date!

Caz - no you definately have an af when you d/r as I asked Dawn that myself, just give them a ring on Monday if is still hasn't arrived

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday despite the rubbish weather!



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that minne its sending me   as dawn did say about a week after startin d-reg but as i am sure some of you ladies know they worked out i have a short cycle of 24days maybe its going to fool use this month


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Mins

So... by my calculations these should be roughly my dates....??

day 1 - 28/1
day 21 - 18/2 - d/r appt & start d/r
~2 weeks later - 04/3 - down reg USS
~1 week later - 11/03 - start stimms
~1 week later - 18/03 - 1st stimming USS
Following week USS every other day
~2 weeks after starting stimms - 25/3 - EC (Denise said this will be either on a Mon, Wed or Fri so prob either 24/3 or 26/3)
3-5 days later - 28-30/3 - ET

Does this sound about right?

Also wondering if you ladies were signed off sick for a few days after EC or did you take hol? Are we allowed to be signed off sick


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - the scans are also on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays so I'd expect your d/r scan to be a day earlier or a day later than you have estimated. Tuesdays and Thursdays are the days you are least likely to have appointments at the clinic (bar your initial d/r appointment) if that helps for you arranging your work days.  My work have a policy of giving you 5 extra days leave to undergo fertility tx so I took that plus another week or so of unpaid leave, but allot of ladies take leave or are signed off by their GPs.  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

although i had my d-reg appt on a wednesday but if you have the ivf info booklet you can see roughly from that what days things are done on as i was expecting to have d-reg appt on the tuesday as i had already told them the thursday was out of the window as my nephew had an appt at york that day so if there are any days you deffinetly know that you wont be able to get for an appt then tell them when you ring for your day 1 as thats what karen on reception told me to do as we dont drive,

mins my stimming should start on the 29th but i have a feeling it will be delayed now because of this silly af.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah yes the IVF info booklet it might help if i look at that - ooops  

Mins - that's great that your work gave you 5 days extra leave for fertility tx - what a nice bunch they must be. Somehow i don't think my boss will be so kind. He's never had to deal with this before so doesn't have any sort of policy in place!

Thanks again ladies, you've been a big help   I think i should be able to reassure the boss on Mon that i'm not going to be demanding time off and having to cancel appointments at short notice.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah, caz-   your af arrives very soon xxx

Vicky- i stimmed for 9 days and then had egg collection a few days later xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel do you think that my stimming could be delayed as i'm due to start on the 29th, i hope your   works as well,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How many days are you late Caz?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well as the clinic worked out i have a 24 day cycle and my day 1 was the 21st dec i would would have expected day 24 to have been wednesday or thursday but if it went to 28 days then it would be monday 18th an it would'nt be classed as been late be could still be bleeding on the scan day which is the 22nd next friday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Melanie 

Frozen embryos are always tricky  You have to decide if its worth paying for the risk of not having anything to transfer. As you can see from my sig I had 12 frozen that didnt survive, although this was a long time ago and I would like to think that the techniques have improved since then. I won't freeze any more as Id prefer to put the cash towards a fresh cycle but the decision is yours honey.
Have you been in touch with Hull to see if you can transfer your embie here?
Take care
xxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- I would call the clinic on Monday morning. I think most people on here have been a little late for this AF so try not to stress as i dont think that helps. I know I was about 3 days late and was worrying and then I started  xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel for that minnis also said to ring on monday, i dont normally have any af signs but my 
(.)-(.) are a bit uncomfortable an they kill when i remove my bra, so keep thinking it will start as been like that since midweek.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah your probably going to soon then, it's typical isnt it when you want to start on time your always late 
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i used to quite regular years ago but that was because i was on the pill but for the last 5 years it's been abit out of sink was quite when i first came of the pill though, i hope it start before monday if it does then i wont ring clinic


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah if you start between now and Monday you should be fine for your scan, heres hoping it does xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

the men are so lucky the thing we have to go though they would soon be complaining


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Men have it sooooo lucky in most aspects of life Caz


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will bid you far well for a little while ladies have a goodnight i keep you informed as to if af starts or i ring clinic monday morning thanks to minnie and isobel i have treated myself to a new knitting pattern of ebay, am going to knit my baby mittens to go with this set


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Talking of knitting    my mother rang me earlier to say she had got her old knitting needles and patterns out of the loft and is going to knit me a babys matinee jacket, which is a suprise!  When I mentioned about my rapidly expanding chest she told me I will end up with boobs round my knees, which was less of a suprise   Who needs enemies eh  



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats really nice of her to say that lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is the one i have been working on all week got it finished last night have have now listed on ebay so i cant get it to copy into my post so i have added the link to my listed item on ebay ladies,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230425448072&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Its beautiful Caz - you clever girl you!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

caz1976 said:


> this is the one i have been working on all week got it finished last night have have now listed on ebay so i cant get it to copy into my post so i have added the link to my listed item on ebay ladies,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230425448072&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Oh thats lovely Caz 

Well Zarah/Caz I hope your AFs have arrived as Ive started a few days early  Typical when you two need to start and your late


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel no af as not start, you lucky lady at least yours as arrived,
thanks ladies glad you like that, i am now doing just the jacket from that pattern in the smae size with a white lace but with blue edging to it


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

You were all chatty yesterday!  The knitting is very fancy Caz, puts my knit one purl one rows to shame  

Well I didn't get on here yesterday as I went in to Hessle with dh to one of the garages and he has bought himself a new car, he's really chuffed as its his birthday today as well   Unfortunatley the trip wiped me out completely so I spent the rest of the day dozeing on the sofa - I really don't know how I am going to manage when I go back to work next Monday  

I put a question on the midwife thread as I've been having weird scratchy tickly feelings in my lower abdomen for a few days, not painful but strange and a bit uncomfortable.  The mw wasn't sure what they were but thought it might be my uterus stretching    Have any of you ladies heard of this/had this, as its really weird and freaking me out a bit (I know for a refreshing change  ) 

Good luck to all of you who have appointments today keeping everything crossed for you  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Mins,
Yeah its just stretching honey don't worry 

Right Im off to bed just got in and we had a death last night too 

speak to you all later
xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck to Little Snow today - looking forward to hearing how many little eggies you got


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, 

Good luck for today little snow.

Well ive slept through the last 2 nights and im still pooped, roll on thursday in the hope that the consultant tells me to rest more.

Didnt get on yesterday, did lots of house work and walked the dogs, then realised id done too much as was aching badly so rested then went to the inlaws for tea.

Hope everyones well.

busy this week with appointments Poppet and Minnie?? Caz too and me aswel.

Mondays come round too quickly,  xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks Isobel - I knew you'd know, you know everything    I'm really sorry you lost one of the residents/patients last night, you must get attached to people so it can't be easy when you lose one of them  

Did - yes that is too much for a lady with three babies in her tummy to do.  You take it a bit easier or I'll send round the   I imagine you are the sort of person who will have to be told, in no uncertain terms, by the consultant to slow down before you actually will  

Littlesnow - I'm thinking happy egg gathering thoughts for you, I   you get lots and lots to use and freeze.  Let us know how you get on.

Right I'm off to be nice to the birthday boy for the rest of the day

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies thank you minnie and isobel, i have rung the clinic this morning and it's not unusual when ladies are d/ring for there af's to be late reception said it can be delayed from a week to 10 days and to ring again if still no sign or it starts between now and then to keep them informed as scan appt will need cancel until next week, but should'nt make ant difference to stimming starting on the 29th so that as put my mind at ease a bit, just job centre to worry about as they will try offering me **** job that i dont want thats why i got out the last one while i was on sick cos of the **** that came with it.

good luck to little snow hope all goes well,

minnie did you have your sunday lunch while out yesterday, happy birthday to your dh,

did think of it like if consultant tells you to rest then that is a good way of been able to leave work early,

popppet hope piglet is doing well,

zarah hope your af has arrived over the weekend,

isobel: sounds like a very bad night it's bad enough when it's your own relatives, i bet it's hard when you look after them not to get attached to them, i was like that with some off the old ladies that used to come in to the arcade when i worked there, one ladie inparticular as she was in her 80's but just like a grandmother to everybody, in fact when my grandad died she knew he was ill and was a great support always asking how he was and afterwards when he died.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Littlesnow.. 9 eggs.. well done  

AF still not here   don't know whats going on  

hello to all you other ladies


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ahhhhh well done little snow, now i hope your resting (listen to me eh.... need to take my own advice)
its hard though because i feel like im being lazy, even though dp tells me to rest, cleaning just doesnt get done the same!!

ahhh come on Zarahs AF

Minnie hope your having a nice day with dh. lucky you getting to go car shopping, i cant wait to buy a new car, in actual fact ive put more thought into that then what im actually going to need for these babies.

isobel  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies!

Littlesnow - well done 9 eggs is great, enjoy the dancing banana of celebration    Dh has got himself somesort of fancy Honda GX thing, in red  , it's very boy racer-ish I think its to combat the fact he is now 47    Unfortunatley I have been having extra helpings of everything for the last month, I don't dare get on the scales as I know I'll get a real  

Did - glad you are at least thinking about taking it a bit easier!  After we were at the garage yesterday dh took me to Mothercare and Mamas & Papas (I'd never been in either shop before  )  I didn't buy anything but I made a mental note of the things I'd like if all continues to go well -  

Caz - no we didn't go out for lunch yesterday    I 'enjoyed' repeated waves of nausea instead!!!

Zarah and Caz - sending you lots of         thoughts!

Take care everyone



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Afternoon.

Little Snow- well done            A dancing banana for each of your eggs 

Zarah, Caz- well my AF alert was a false alarm. I spotted all day but tehn Ive had nothing so either its my polyps or AF is on its way. Hope yours is too xxx

Did- Rest up imediately you silly girl  

Mins- by your stage Id put on 21lb!!!!!!!!  Now Im having to work my   off to get rid of it!! Are you planning on breastfeeding? If so the weight just falls off you I was so skinny whilst breast feeding 

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i am hoping for a miracle but maybe it might just decide to arrive sometime this week,

little snow glad all was went well and you got 9 eggs, lucking forward to hearing how many little embies you get.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Little Snow - well done on your 9 little eggies.   for some fantastic embies for you to put back  

Mind/Did - we're looking forward to getting a new car this year too.  Still know it will be a headache choosing what we want and then trying to find it somewhere!

Isobel -   AF still messing everyone about by the sounds of it! 

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Well I took dh out for a meal last night, chinese - it was delicious and I have a little tub of kung po chicken and rice leftover in the fridge to have for my lunch  

Zarah Caz and Isobel - hope you af has arrived!

Littlesnow - I hope all those little eggies are merrily fertilizing, are you going to ring later on this afternoon to check on them or waiting for the clinic to ring you?

Poppet - yes it was alright choosing the car but don't mention you are pregnant!  Dh did (to justify not paying anymore for the car!) and we were then dragged around the vehicle to be shown all the safety features, how big a pram we could get in the boot, the built in isofix baby seat etc etc etc  

Did - hope you are taking it easy.  I wonder if Mr M tells you you will have to finish working early - that would be nice wouldn't it    I've got my first mw appointment this morning, she doesn't do any gross examinations or anything does she?  I was just hoping for a nice chat and a scan appointment for in a couple of weeks 

Hope everyone else is doing really really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck to you all having appointments today  

Little Snow- are you going crazy yet wondering how your eggs are getting on?  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Isobel

How are you getting on? Were you working last night?  I bet you did and you are just putting the dinner in the slow cooker before going to bed    You're a marvel  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Mins and Im ill  Due at work tonight but going to ring in sick soon Ive got a chest infection again and what i think is tendonitis in my right wrist and hand so typing this with my left hand  Feel shocking actually so planning on having a nice lazy day with no worrying about having to go to work tonight 
xxxx Dont worry about m/w appointment- no nasty exams!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, no just a wee sample, blood test, forms and a chat, nothing grose. make sure you ask her for a scan appointment!!!

Hope it goes well hun, let us know if you think she is nice!!!  

Isobel   hope your going to rest today

Little snow   your eggies.

Morning to all the other ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Isobel you poor thing  ,  you keep wrapped up warm and don't do a thing!  Glad about the lack of gross stuff, I get so    

Did - I just rang dh to find out where the Childrens Centre is, I checked my letter and realised I didn't have a clue where I was going   I know where I'm going now!  I'll let you know how it goes when I get back.  

Right I'm off to have a bath and to choose something to wear which is flattering yet makes me look responsible enough to be a parent!!!!!



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL i had an idea where it was but when i got up there i couldnt find, its hidden behind the youth centre

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

still no af ladies,
going for a ride into york as dh as got to go pick some cetificates up from when he was on new deal last year he asked if they could post them as we have problems getting in and they said no as they have to be signed for,

good luck for m/w appt

looks like my scan is deffo going to be delayed until next week now.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwww little snow, i am so sorry   

Glad to se you have decided to have a holiday and fresh youself for the next tx.

You know where we are if you need us!!

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw Little Snow- Im so sorry for you honey Im truly shocked  

Have a nice holiday and relax your brain and body from all the strains you have been under lately.

Take care 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Littlesnow, I'm so so sorry.  I think what you were saying the other day about, regardless of the outcome, this cycle of tx meaning that the clinic will be better able to manage your next tx is absolutely right.  I was incredibly lucky with my tx but I know despite this what a huge toll tx takes on you emotionaly so I think yours and dh's decision to have a break and a holiday is a very very wise one and well deserved. As Did has said we are all here for you if you need a natter.  

Thankyou for asking, the appointment went fine this morning although the mw was really cheeky and said I'm a bit OCD (obsessive compulsive)   - she's right of course.

Anyway you and dh take really good care of yourselves and each other I'll be thinking about you both



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Littlesnow - so sorry to hear about your tx   You are definitely doing the right thing with a holiday - a break away to forget all about ttc will do you and DH the world of good and fingers crossed the next time they will know a bit more about 'how you work' and be able to plan your tx accordingly.

You make sure you relax and enjoy yourselves on your hols


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww Little Snow I'm so sorry to hear that     I'm sure you're both gutted but taking a break and having a holiday sounds like a fantastic idea.  Please take heart in that the clinic really do learn a lot from your first cycle and can improve your second cycle dramatically!  

Take care of yourself

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww littlesnow so so sorry to hear that  , but at least the clinic will know for your next tx that stimming needs to be reduced, and like you say have a break and relax and then you will feel better for next tx, you and dh take care and relax relax relax

still no af getting fedup now   just told dad this morning it looks like scan will be next week now,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Little Snow so sorry to hear about your eggs


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just a quickie ladies to let you know looks like the   as finally decide to show woop woop will still have to ring clinic tomorrow morning an see what they say.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening or should I say (a very early)good morning!

Well I've been to bed and got up as I couldn't sleep as I'm worrying about everything, but at least since seeing the mw yesterday morning I've got so much more up to date medical info to feed my obsessive anxieties  .  But I suppose everything seems much more   when its dark and everyone else is asleep, hopefully I'll feel better about everything in the morning  

Hope you are all sleeping well, take very good care of yourselves



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie   try to relax hun.

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm trying but my brain seems to run away with itself   Maybe being back at work next week might help by forcing me to think of other stuff, between naps on my desk    I really hope so  

What time are you seeing Mr M tommorow?  It must be really nice for him to see the end results of his IVF/ICSI work! 

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea, less time to think minnie. think i have too much time on my hands at work cos ive been sat reading through old triplet boards LOL

 cons tells me to finish work soon, im knackered, despite lots of sleep im head hurts and i could sleep at a moments notice!!

were seeing him at 11. i know i was well chuffed when mw said we'd see him, he was nice, and he always seemed friendly when we say him ( the 5 times DP needed blood tests that kept coming back inconclusive).
not so much his ICSI work though, owe it too lansky or what ever his name was... he put the pumpkins back!!!

you going much planned today or another day on the sofa??


xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- Stop worrying 

Did- who put your pumpkins back??  Was it Lesny, the Polish guy? He got me pregnant with my twins too  But Mr M did my transfer with the last two 

Caz- My AF came too, bang on 28 days today. Since my m/c my periods seem to have gone from 30/31 days to 28 which is good. Wonder if Zarah has yet 

Right off to rest for the day
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea mins  

yea thats the one isobel, i can never remember his name!!!!
when he transfered them back he told me he was squirting them into my tubes... trying to be humours but i wouldnt of been impressed if he actually had!!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

We only saw Mr M once when he was pleasent but appeared to be talking us out of tx due to our pathetic chances of success! Denise did everything else after that (and the fantastic Dawn of course) so maybe they just leave the nurses to deal with the hopeless cases   

Did I'm keeping everything crossed that he does sign you off work, if any of us should be spending their days layed on the sofa it should be you!  I'm at the dentist at tea time and I might nip in to town beforehand to set up a savings account so I can start putting money aside asap 

Isobel I'm glad your cycle is getting nice and regular, I expect it will make things easier when you eventually decide to start tx again.  I hope you are starting to feel a bit better, remember you aren't superwoman and cant do everything    I really try not to worry but in addition to being terrified of losing Peanut I also have a phobia about childbirth   I've had it since I was about 12 and don't know what I'm going to do if I can't get Mr M to agree to an elective c-section (I I get that far) I know it sounds really stupid but I can't seem to change the way I feel.



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hey Minnie i had the nurses the first time round, not quite sure why i had a cons 2nd time, he just happened to be there on the saturday morning i was having transfer.

Nurses obviously work though cos you and popet both got your BFP from them!!!

do you want to set me up a savings acount.... i dont mind how much you save for me £1 a week or £5 a week i wont complain  

I had thought about doing it but then every time i seem to have some extra cash something comes up, this month its the flipping house insurance  
one day i will save im sure, if not i might invest in lino for the whole house and plastic coverings for the sofa and beds etc, cos then i can save money on nappys for the babys, they can just have bear bottoms for 3 years!!!! and ill mop up after them LOL  

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

It would save you on money for nappies although I doubt you'd be getting many visitors   

I'm off to get myself ready and I'm going to go out somewhere otherwise I'm going to go completely  

I'll be back on later



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies just rung clinic karen answered so i told her my af has now started an she has rebooked my scan for monday hopefully it will have ended by then.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I'm looking for some advice. My DP and I live in Hull and are looking into donor IUI treatment. We've been to our GP to ask about a referral to a fertility clinic and he advised us to look into treatment at Hull IVF Unit.

I was just wondering if any of you have experience with donor sperm treatment at the Hull clinic? Their website is very much geared towards heterosexual couples and IVF, though I have asked and they do treat same-sex couples with donor IUI.

Just looking for any personal opinions really! It would be extremely convenient for us to be treated there rather than somewhere like Manchester or Nottingham, as the thought of the 2-hour drive is a bit daunting, especially as IUI has to be so carefully timed.

Any advice would be appreciated if anyone has any knowledge of IUI, particularly donor IUI, at Hull.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi M2M

I don't have any experience of IUI treatment at Hull.  However I do have a work colleague, in a same sex relationship, who with her partner has had a number of IUI tx starting seven year ago - resulting in a beautiful son who is now 6 years old.  Unfortunatley when they started there tx the nearest clinic to them offering same sex couples IUI was in Manchester so they went their, my colleague told me that due to changes in the rules they could now go for tx at Hull and would love to but because they want to use the same unknown sperm donor (who's 'deposits' are with the Manchester clinic) they have to continue with the mad dashes down the M62 everytime she ovulates!

I know that the literature from the Hull unit looks very hetrosexual but I've found all the staff there really caring, helpful and none judgemental so I'd give it a whirl if I were you  

Good luck



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi M2M welcome to the Hull Board.

Sorry cant be of any help regarding same sex couples, but like minnie says hull are a very nice clinic and if you did use them i am sure they would treat you no differently.

Stick with us anyway, would be nice to see how you get on, were a very friendly bunch on here, a few BFP and a few BFN but we like to keep each other going.

xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies.  Practically speaking, Hull clinic would be so convenient for us, but I haven't really heard much about it so I'm interested to find out more. I'll definitely stick around on this thread to get a feel for how things work at the clinic, even if everyone's treatment plans are a bit different. 

I'd be interested to hear any more experiences of IUI at Hull to get an idea of how the treatment goes. The one thing I'm a bit worried about is that it says appointments are only available on Mon, Wed and Fri. My only concern with this would be what if I realised I was about to ovulate late in the day and the following day happened to be a Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday?  I assume I'd have to skip that cycle? That's my only worry at the mo'. If anyone has any knowledge of this, please let me know. 

Apart from that, I just want to wish all of you the very best of luck with your treatment. I hope 2010 is full of BFPs for Hull!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m welcome

i think the best thing to do would be to give the clinic a call an ask them see what they say about that, they are very friendly as the other lafies have said i think most on this thread have some sort of other problem and so are ivf/icsi.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M my friend from work has to do her ovulation test first thing in the morning.  If that was the case for you the longest you would have to wait for IUI would be 24 hrs, the only tricky day might be a Saturday but speak to the clinic about it and I'm sure they could advise you.  I'm back at work next Monday if my colleagues in I'll ask her what the Manchester clinic do about weekends.

Hope all you other ladies are doing really well.  Since last night I keep on bursting in to tears (dh says its my hormones) so he has just gone out to collect a giant pizza to cheer me up.  Miraculously I have only put on 1lb in weight so far    so I'm not going to feel guilty about stuffing my face  

 and  

Mins x

ps I'm ok eating pepperoni as long as it's cooked aren't I ?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies 

M2M- Welcome honey. Im the same as the others on here in that I have no experience of iui but I did see a same sex couple at the open evening when we went. Hull has an excellent reputation of being one of the best fertility clinics in the country so you would be in good hands if you decide to get treated here. 

Did- Ah Mr Lesny was always a sweetie to me, after my 2 failed tx he said "I will make you pregnant next time"!!! Really funny but he managed it  The nurses all adored him and so did I by the end of it 

Minnie- I didn't know about you fear of child birth  Whats that stemmed from? Its not all that bad hon, well it damn well hurts but it's ok and you can have an epidural in which case you wouldn't feel a thing. My best friend had elected c/sections but she lives abroad so was paying but never in a million yrs would I have one if I didnt have to. I swear to you it's not that bad, you don't have to scream and shout like they show you on tv  My mum came in to see me just before I was about to start pushing and she couldnt believe how in control I was and said I looked beautiful  (that part was a huge lie as I had blood shot eyes ) xxxxx

Caz- glad you got your scan rearranged  

Zarah- where are you honey? 

I now also have a frozen shoulder on my other arm so im pretty much in the wars, feel like ive been run over at the minute 

xxxxxx

Poppet and Vicky-   to you both xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh dear isobel you still feeling under the weather hun when you back at work,hope you feel better soon    

zarah has af arrived yet.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Hope everyones doing fine  

Did good luck with your appointment with Mr M this morning, let us know how you get on  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you again ladies!  I'll contact the clinic to ask about those things.

I hope everyone's okay today. 

Good luck didabuf with your appointment and   for Mins - hope the pizza cheered you up! 

Isobel, sorry you're not feeling very good. Get well soon. 

I'm feeling happy because AF started today so I can start using my Clearblue Fertility Monitor and properly tracking my peak fertility days. I was finding the Tesco pee sticks impossible to read!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - yes the pizza did the job, its amazing what a large portion of saturated fat can do for your mood!  I was using the Clear Blue fertility moniter for about 18 months, nice and straighforward to read, the cost of the pee sticks mounted up - although obviously they were allot cheaper than ICSI  

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> M2M - yes the pizza did the job, its amazing what a large portion of saturated fat can do for your mood! I was using the Clear Blue fertility moniter for about 18 months, nice and straighforward to read, the cost of the pee sticks mounted up - although obviously they were allot cheaper than ICSI
> 
> Mins x


I know what you mean! I'm getting them for £12.99 for a box of 20 but I don't know if you can get them cheaper elsewhere? So I'm budgeting £13 per cycle (I have quite a long cycle so may need to use a full box) which isn't really that much when compared to the cost of TX! Everything at the moment seems cheap compared to TX!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did- Good luck for appointment with Mr M this morning  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, Waste of flipping time. didnt even see Mr M. saw a nigerian fella who spoke that quietly we couldnt hear him, and then after said he had to go an check with Mr M that everything was ok, so obviously not very senior.

waffled on about the pressure on your body and early labour, a nurse in the room said dont listen to your work if they try to make you take early maternity instead of sick.... nearly said to them "im leaving work on sick way before then anyway despite what you say"

Blood pressume OK and wee OK, heard 1 heart bead tapped my tummy to feel the fundus and sent me on my merry way!!!

Back in 4 weeks, i hope i dont have to see him again, 

Hope everyone is OK.

M2M hope when u call the clinic you get the answers your looking for.
Isobel are you feeling better today?

xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello ladies..

firstly before I tell you all why I've been AWOL I would just like to say Littlesnow I'm so sorry to hear your news   a break will do you the world of good before you start your next tx  

Oh ladies what  week I've had.. I have been soooooooooo ill   It started Sunday morning just a sore throat, then Monday morning sore throat headache by Mon evening I had a temp of 39.5   headach, earache, eyeache & throat was closing up.. so Tues morn I rang GP but couldnt get an appointment until tea-time so DP went to chemist to get me something to bring my temp down pharmasist said I might have swineflu & to look aat symptoms on the net.. the website told me I had swineflu & to get a "flu-buddie" to go collect my antiviral drugs   I thought stuff that Im seeing my GP later.. personally I didn't think I had swineflu so I still wanted to see GP.. good job I listened to myself because it turned out I've got a severe case of tonsillitis.. but oh my word I have never felt so ill, I never knew it was that bad.. I have been in bed since mon night & I'm still there now    I feel much better than I did but I have just got up & went downstairs.. bad idea because I feel sick & shacky now   

Anyway AF arrived yesterday (1wk late) not like me at all.. I haven't had chance to ring clinic because I really don't feel up to it.. but they haven't been intouch anyway 

Im sorry its a me post.. I will do personals when my head comes back   xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Zarah sugar  Poor you  you rest up now. tonsilitis can be terrible, my DD used to hallucinate with it when she was small so I know how bad it can get.  Hope your staying off work next week too to recover fully. xxx

Did- i think I saw that guy once about 2 yrs ago, he was very nice but I got in 2 hrs after my appointment time only to be told I had a wasted journey  TBH though thats all Mr M would have probably done  When you planning on doing the big sicky then?  xxx

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - you poor thing.  I know exactly what its like - I ended up having a tonsillectomy a couple of years ago following 5 bouts of tonsillitis in a year.  You need to keep really warm and drink lots and lots of fluids, not fruit juices though as they'll make your throat sting   Hope you feel better soon and I'm glad af has arrived, fingers crossed tx is just a stones throw away 

Did - How annoying to have to see one of the underlings, you could do with at least seeing Mr M for your first appointment so you can get some good clear information, my god what do you need to do to get to see a consultant on the NHS, be having octuplets?!?   I saw a very softly spoken Nigerian guy on Boxing Day, very petite chap, clean shaven with (thankfully) very small hands - but he was only a registrar so I'm sure you must of seen someone else  See how you get on Liz and if you can't cope with work just get your gp to sign you off a couple of weeks at a time, if anyone deserves to be off its you.

Dh and I have been out this morning, we went to the bank to open a savings account and went for some lunch, it was nice to be out and it took my mind of things but I'm worn out now so I'm off to bed for a nap 

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yup i recon thats the one!!!! just a flipping registrar... oooo well i'll survive,

right best go got to set up drinks and biccys for a meeting at work
nice big box of broken biccys on my desk  

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh zarah that happen to my sister back in august/september and our gp said it was swine flu and when my sister said i suffer a lot from tonsillitis he then checked it out and thats what it was but he told her she should have stopped at home and got somebody to go for the tamiflu an thats what he was going to give her, but to be hionest i think a lot of the symtoms are getting mixed up and thats how people get miss diagnoised.

well ladies i have been out today shopping, just hope it last 2 weeks.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies!

Eeek I didn't wake up until 6 so there's the day gone   

I hope all the poorly ladies are all feeling better  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning. whoop whoop its friday, and ive made it into work 5 days!!!  

Hope everyone is well, roll on the weekend!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations Did   A whole 5 days??  You are going to need a couple of days off next week to recover    I hope you are still making your way through the box of broken biscuits  

I'm having a proper tidy up today  as a couple of friends are coming round tonight to drink wine and eat loads of cheese and Christmas cake that we have left over   Although I won't be having the wine I'll be ok with some of the cheese 

I'm getting used to these weird wriggly tickly tummy feelings I have, the mw said it was Peanut growing and me stretching so it feels quite comforting.  I hope everyone is feeling ok today, particularly the poorly people who I hope are feeling better  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all 

Did- you definately deserve soem days off next week honey xx

Minnie- Yes it's nice to have those feelings, just wait until your watching your belly move all on its own and you can grab feet and elbows that are almost popping out your skin  xx

Im feeling a lot better, antibiotics are kicking in and my arm and hand are feeling a lot better now. Spent an awful lot of money in Holland & Barretts yesterday to make sure I get fit and healthy for my next tx almost needed a bank loan to pay for it but never mind I won't be able to say I didnt at least try eh? 

M2M- How are you hun? Did you call the clinic? xx

Poppet- how are you this week lovely? xx

Zarah-   xx

Caz- How are you? What are you knitting at the moment? xx

Vicky-


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel i totally agree, money well spent    
I know a girl who had 2 tx at Hull and it didnt work, now im not being funny or anything and im sure its not the only reason but she didnt help herself, kept on drinking (only stopped for 2ww) smoked **** and wacky backy and is over weight and very unhealthy in my eyes.
She's quite bitter at the fact it has worked for me, i just wanted to say to her, look it never worked first time but at least i know i tried everything in my power to help it along, you cant do any more then that. 

I know can you believe it a whole 5 days, already thinking im not going to make it next week for 5 days, the weekend is going to go too fast.

Isobel something in my head is telling me you need a hug today so heres one  

Minnie pop by my house and have a tidy up if you want......  

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you honey your an angel   xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Bloomin heck!  I've only done an hours tidying and I'm knackered and layed onthe sofa for a rest (before I clean the bathroom  )  So I'm afraid I won't be doing any home visits to tidy anyone elses house  

Good on you Isobel for getting your vitamins and looking after yourself, its about time you put yourself first hun.  I'm sure it'll make you feel a bit more in control of things knowing that you've done everything you can to get a positive result and I'm   that everything goes well for you - you deserve it  

Did the lady you know sounds like an idiot.  If she was so desperate for a baby she was willing to put herself through tx you'd think she would have the good sense to pack in the booze, **** and recreational drugs!!!  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

exactly what i said mins, some people just expect these things to work.

naive maybe, i tried everything, even stopped drinking last march (way before tx started) i know i didnt need to but i suppose it was a good excuse to stop, been on the vits and stuff since we first went to a doctor. i would of blamed myself otherwise.
unfortuntaly though it doesnt matter what u do, its luck of the draw on the day i think.
IVF/ICSI sucks and is never to be taken lightly.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your right Did. I haven't drank since I was a teenage and Ive never smoked. Havent drank tea or coffee for almost a year (ok I had a relapse on the coffee after my m/c but i stopped again after a couple of weeks!) Taken Pregnacare etc since last April and other stuff since and well I  suppose i like to think it helped   I now know though that there is nothing wrong with me , re the blood tests at hos so Im just   that the last m/c was a blip and was just one of those awful things that unfortuantely happens. I have to keep thinking Ive managed to get pregnant 4 times now so i can again  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

EXACTLY Isobel, i   too it was just a blip
PositiveMentalAttitude

ooo yea i forgot i only have 1 cup of normal tea in a morning and then decaf for the rest of the day, i dont drink fizzy drinks either really (unles im out somewhere) water all the way for me.

you know what though i dont think id change the way i am now, RE the tea and the vits, ive always taken multi vits but i think once the babys are here im going to carry on my "new" lifestyle changes and get some better women vits. ive felt alot better since taking them
and glad i quit smoking 3 years ago best thing i ever did.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your definately going to need those vits afterwards Did. when I look at some photos of me when the kids were tiny I look so thin, pale and drawn  Definately get yourself a tonic for afterwards as your going to need it. Having twins triplets is lovely and really does get rewarding as they get a bit older but at first you are just a machine, feeding, changing, winding, bathing and it doesnt take much for you to get run down.

Also don't let people say to you that it was like having triplets or twins when they had their two or three as they had them close together as thats a load of poop. You only know what its like to have multiples if you have 2,3 etc babies all exactly the same age with the same needs from you at the same time. Its like I cant tell you what its like to have triplets as I had 2 babies and even I can't imagine what it will be like to have 3 but your young and Im sure you'll manage 

Just been taking my vits and supplements and one of my cats is in and just stole my selenium  She gobbled in down in one, do you think she'll be ok? I think its because of the yeast in it? Shes sat purring now trying to sniff the bottle so she obviously liked it 

xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Yea she should be fine Isobel, cats must eat all sorts when they are out wandering the streets, i know my dogs do and thats just in the park.

hehe i think its funny though, my puppy would do a thing like that.



xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello lovely Hull ladies! Are you all actually in Hull are just having treatment at the clinic? I'm in Hull and not really enjoying the weather today!  Had to walk to the GP practice in the rain and then continue to work... am a bit damp!

*didabuf* - Hooray for Fridays... wooooo!  How are the wee pumpkins doing? I agree with what you say about keeping yourself healthy before, during and after TX! How can you give it your best shot if you're not going to allow your body to be as healthy as possible? Like you say, you need to do everything you can to help it along. So pleased it worked for you... try to ignore the bitter people!

*Minnienoodle* - Sounds like a good evening.  The tickly tummy feelings sound interesting! Little Peanut stretching you, hee hee! So cute... I can just imagine a wriggly little baby doing his or her morning stretches in your tum!

*isobel* - So glad you're feeling a bit better now honey. It's very easy to spend loads in Holland & Barrett.  I did contact the clinic and they are passing my questions on to the lab manager who will be in touch today!  Big hugs for you  and lots of    that your next TX will be THE ONE!!!

LOL at your cat eating your meds!   

Regarding health, as of Monday I will be absolutely 100% off alcohol until I have a baby in my arms! I'm not a big drinker anyway, but I do tend to have the odd weekend of drinking and dancing with friends every now and then, and this weekend will be my last until I'm a Mummy.  It was my birthday on Tuesday and DP and I have invited about 26 friends  over for the weekend. Most will be staying at our house in sleeping bags on the floor!  We'll be having takeaway tonight and then tomorrow night we're going into town, so if you're out and about in Hull tomorrow night and see a huge group of rowdy women, that'll be my friends. I'll be the quiet one minding her own business and pretending not to know them.  Hahaha... I love them really!

After they leave on Sunday, I'll have a nice big cup of tea and then as of Monday morning, I'm switching from normal tea to green tea or herbal/fruit teas.  I'm also going to give up fizzy drinks, which I never used to like much but have got into the habit of drinking Diet Coke since starting Slimming World!  It's no good for me so that's going to have to stop as well. I want to make my body a nice place for a baby to grow.  Apart from caffeine and alcohol, what else should I "detox" out of my system before starting TX? I don't smoke and I'm taking folic acid. Anything else?

This morning I've been for my first set of fertility tests.    FSH, LH, Prolactin, Progesterone and Rubella. I also had my thyroid tested as I have hypothyroidism. I get the results on Wednesday...   

Sorry for the long post! I hope everyone's having a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning M2M-

We're all from Hull or the surrounding area. I think caz and Did are the furthest away being Selby and Hornsea. The weather is truly horrendous today, I plan on staying in now till tomorrow when Im back at work. Good luck with the tests honey and I hope the clinic gets back to you very soon. 
I think most of us take Pregnacare which is an all round multi vitamin for before and after your pregnant. Im also taking selenium, b6, co enzyme Q10, extra zinc, and Royal jelly  TBH if they told be to walk round on my hands all day id try it  

Did- Ive googled the vits and cat and I think she'll survive 

xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Isobel.  I took Pregnacare for about a month but have recently switched to just folic acid as I'm trying to chart my cycles, and Pregnacare seemed to delay my last period.  Bit strange but I looked it up online and quite a few other women had reported the same problem. So for now, while I'm trying to get to grips with my cycle, I'm just taking folic acid, but I eat a fairly healthy diet anyway so hopefully I'm getting all the bits and bobs that I need. I'll definitely start taking Pregnacare again if and when I am fortunate enough to get a  as I have about 8 months' supply left.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How strange Id never heard of that  I think cycles always go out the window when we want them to behave and play ball  xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

haha yea isobel i think i would of done too.

I just take the pregnacare and the selenium, still got a few weeks left of it before that ends.

I think a few people did the whole pineapple juice thing and brazil nuts, i dont like pineapple and the brazil nuts although i dont mind started to make me feel sixk eating them every day so i didnt do that on my second tx.
i think your doing everything right RE: drinking, eating etc.

Yea im out at hornsea!! never seem to be there though, always at work in hull   
think the pumpkins are doing OK, acting like minnies and doing the morning stretches cos i ache like hell.

Hope Hull get back to you today, sooner you get answers sooner you can crack on with treatment.

xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, it's really weird! But I was relieved when I read that I wasn't the only one!

http://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/201624-pregnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html

Did you ladies take Pregnacare Conception or just the standard Pregnacare (which is cheaper!) when TTC?

Thanks Did... oooh I like pineapple and eat a lot of it anyway, so that's good. Brazil nuts eh? Hmmm not keen unless they're in chocolate. 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Did ... no i wouldnt worry about your moggy hun. Yeast tabs can be given to dogs to condition their coats, so she'll probably just be extra sleek n shiny!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

ceri- yeah thats what I thought, i re my nan giving her dog yeast tablets but i was just a bit worried that the dosage was too high for her 

Why oh why did I answer the phone?? Now Im at work sat morning, Sat night and Sun morning


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good acupuncturist in Hull? I've read about a lot of TTC women having acupuncture before and after TX so was wondering if any of you have tried it? I am quite an anxious person and find it hard to relax, so any help with that has to be worth a shot.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel ....   one day say NO! You'll end up being knackered


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

think its pineapple juice, both that and brazil nuts contain selenium (thats why i take the selenium vitamin   )

the pregnacare i take is one for conception right to breast feeding so not sure which one, i got it at boots when it was 3 for 2 so saved quite a bit.

someone was talking of accupuncture the other day on this board, try going back a few pages M2M and it will be about somewhere
i was given a number for a woman that does relaxation for TX (a dr my mum works for used her and it worked) but i never got round to calling her.

ohhhh isobel your a sucker!!!!!   but i suppose holiday very very soon so more spending money  

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ceri/ Did- i know I wanted to say no but he put the guilt trip on me saying I have to cover the woman who has covered me this week  Plus just got the phone bill in which is HUGE so it'll go towards that I suppose


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we are between selby and goole in a village called bubwith, this is 7 miles from selby and about 9 or 10 miles from goole we are under east yorkshire coucil and that is our pct not north yorkshire, hull is about 30 miles to travel from were we are about an hrs drive, so i think did a ia lot closer than we are with living in hornsea, i remember when i was at school i was about 5 or 6 and we to the pottery, but i was not aloud to do much running aroud or anything as i had cut my knee wide open a couple of days before and had stiches in it, i still have a little scar from that and one on the opisite of the same knee were i cut my knee on a piece of rusty old metal not long after i had cut myself on the glass.

isobel you are going to ended making yourself poor then ever again if you keep doing those split shifts, the guilt trick never used to work with me as they would have a bad habit of ringiing at daft time an expecting me to get to york at the drop of an hat i dont think so were we live just glad i got out when i did cos they would have been nasty about ivf tx they never liked it if people rang in sick or had any sort of appt,


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ the phone bill isobel, at least i know they look after you during TX, you know you will get time off!!
Suppose thats always a benefit of working for a place so long, they become your "friends"

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well af was light on wednesday when i bleed properly then got heavier yesterday and i have got up this morning and it is heavier then normal for day 3, and causing me a little bit of discomfort, which to be honest i dont normally suffer from, i was wondering if any of you had shorter bleeds then normal when you were going though d/r, as i asked karen on wednesday an she was'nt sure of that one but was sure that a lot of ladies get af late and that is not unusal for them to have to cancel there first scan to a later date,

isobel, i have just finished the jacket the the one i put on in the set but this one has a blue and white lace trim, but i think i am going to put this one to one side and see if our tx works, what we have an if its a girl then i will keep that for her, if we have a boy then i can then put it on ebay, i wont do my dh's brother and sil anything like that they will just get plain thinks or a pattern but no lace as sil, is a bit of an ungrateful persom and did'nt appieciate things when they we bought clothes for my niece, she moaned everytime as she said that she had enough clothes but a baby can never have enough clothes in my eyes anyway, i dont know what anybody else thinks about that,

right moan over.

i hope you are going to rest when you have finished the cleaning minnie as you will be worn out when you go back to work on monday,  

did soon be home time, and you can relax,  

isobel rest today ready for tomorrow,   

poppet hope you are o.k and piglet is o.k too  ^hugme

zarah hope your feeling better and the antibiotics are kicking in  

if there is anybody i have missed hope you are o.k


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I have to say everyone is great re time off for tx. This time Im telling my boss only but she is fab and will do anything to accomodate me  xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry caz, I dont know about that. My afs are always very heavy, i always use super+ tampons and night time towels together for the first 5 days and then regular tampons for another 5 days. Don't worry about it anyway, we're all different x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ohhh caz i dont know, i think you can have too many baby clothes, no point in having lots if they dont get to wear them all, my friend has just given me a bag of clothes some still with the tags on because her little one grew too fast to wear them all.

if people ask if i want anything im going to say if you must buy different sizes or just baby grows, but i dont want everyone to buy 3 babys outfits cos its not for them to pay all that money out.

as for AFs they wont be the same again now for a long time, whether you get pregnant or tx fails so you cant go from what your used to because tx messes everything up.

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

if your triplets are all the same sex will you be dressing them all in matching outfits or will you dress them each in different outfits each so you can tell one from the other, i know a woman across the street and her girls are a year apart an you see them dressed in the sme outfits, they are both at school you so that is a bit different when it comes to school uniform,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

My god, I go and clean the bathroom for an hour come back and there are two pages of chat to catch up on!  Lunch and then I'll do the living room, dining room and then I have to dye my roots - they're criminal  

Have a good afternoon ladies



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

god no caz, each to there own and that but there is no way on earth ill dress mine the same, i think its a waste of flipping money and they all need to have there own identitys.

dont see the point in buying 3 of the same things, if it was 3 boys or 3 girls at least we could rotate outfits.

LOL minnie at your roots


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good i am glad you think that cos i had thought about it myself and i would'nt want them dressing in the same outfit, set etc. are you looking at big things yet like prams and buggys, can you even get a pram for triplets, i have seen plenty of buggys for triplets on ebay but not actually seen any prams that lay completely flat they only seem to do them for twins,


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

we have seen a triplet pram £700 its massive but there is only a choice of 3 in this county and thats the only one suitable for us.

i havent started looking at anything yet, well ive browsed but im not going to buy anything for a while yet. going to wait till after the 20 week scan before we even go looking in shops. and then a little while after that, i think once i have passed the 24 weeks mark we'll buy the bigs things.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Did the pics are fab/amazing/awesome.

Come over and talk about prams in bumps and babes,  only Caz1974, myself and bagpuss (Lorna) got into trouble for talking about such stuff on this treatment thread, so that's why we set up the bumps and babes thread. I know we're such a great bunch most of don't mind sharing the excitement but there are days when all the excitement can be hard. Hope I've explained that diplomatically

Love and    to you all Giz xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i know prams tend to be a bit expensive but i dont think that is too bad at £700 though, will be costly with been 3 as you will have the added expensive with car sits, but since my sister had hers the eldest been 10 in june the youngest been 4 last november they seem to have come down in price a little bit, when she had my her middle one me and my mum bought her a siver cross pram with all the extras from a carboot and it was in very good condition as it had hardly been used we paid 25 for that 7 yrs ago and she used that for the both the middle one and my niece, the same with the car seat i bought her a carry tot thing like the ones on the travel system and again she used that for both midlle on and my niece, unlike dh's brother and sil they gave everything away and have had to buy everything new again,
i will knit them some baby jackets, jumpers and cardi's and do like i did when my sister had her 2 boys and they had our niece and make a box up with nappies, baby wipes and baby bath and shampoo etc in it, i did'nt do that when my sister had our niece has she was a november baby and that was her xmas present as that was what she wanted, at the time.

i am knitting my youngest nephew a hat, and i have a glove to knit for my eldest nephew, then i need to find something simple and easy to knit in my bil little girls size thats not going to take long to do as it's her 4th birthday a week on monday 1st of feb.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

giz it was me that asked and i dont mind talking about that sort of stuff, as i have been looking at it all myself.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz, i understand what Giz was saying,

i do hope it hasnt annoyed anyone, i really wouldnt want to hurt anyone on here when we all get on so well. i try my best to not talk about things unless asked. 

sorry ladies  

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i know did but i think a lot of people will be asking you with you having 3, hun i know what i was going to ask when is you doe date is it sooner than the normal 40 wks with been 3.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did, Poppet and Minnie- i know you are all very caring and comapssionate towards us all and I for one dont mind you staying here with us, blooming heck theres that many of you pregnant the few of us that are left would be talking to ourselves if you lot disappear.  I have received all my support following my m/c from you girls inparticular and I would be lost without you all   

caz- i think they say 34/35w for triplets as i know they said 37w for twins but I had to go and cook them till my due date 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just think isobel if you hadnt cooked them that long you'd of never got that cupboard cleaned out the day before  

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Too true Did  and the bathroom did need decorating


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its nice to see you have all had tx and got this far with the best end result you could want as well.
that i really dont mind talking to any off you about it,
i text a friend of mine she had a little girl about 18mths ago and she is selling all her stuff and to let her know what happens as she is positive that this tx will work and a lady on the estate as also said the same you will be a mummy soon, she told my sister that she thought i was already pregnant a few months ago so she put her right and told her that we had to have ivf and not to tell me what she had said to my sister, but my sister did tell me what she had said in case i found out, if that makes sense, this lady is in to tarot reading etc


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Yes and the bathroom!!!!  

anyway its my home time now!! whoop whoop

got a friend coming round tonite so if i dont get back on, hope all you ladies have a nice evening!!

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

have a nice evening ladies think i will have to find what we are going to have for tea soon.

ladies when we saw prof he said there was no way of knowing if an icsi baby could have its own children or not but i forgot to ask if they would be able to if they went down the same root as the parents/use, i wonder if any of you asked the question if not it a question i might ask on monday when i go for my scan.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW.. you lot have been chatty, especially Did & Isobel.. your chats make me laugh  

I feel much better today, had a great sleep last night went to sleep at 11.30pm woke up at 1pm!!!!! thats over 13hrs sleep   I needed it though I haven't slept properly all week. God bless penicillin, thats all I can say  
I have rang the clinic to tell them AF had arrived. Dawn asked receptionist to take my dates & then she will ring me on Monday to let me know whats happening  

now for some personals, now my head is back.. you have all been so chatty its hard to catch up  

Isobel.. I nearly wet myself when I read about your cat eating your vit.. I'm going to let my cat have a sniff of mine later she how she reacts.. that sounds abit rude doesn't it      

Did.. I don't mind you talking about baby stuff & you certainly haven't upset me  

M2M.. welcome to the thread.. hope you don't think I was being rude posting yesterday & not saying welcome.. I have been a little poorly   

Caz.. how's the jabbing going? are you taking any vits or anything? 

Mins.. take it easy with all that cleaning, you will be asleep by the time your friends come round  

Poppet.. how are you doing? hope you & bump are well  

Littlesnow.. a big   for you

I know I have missed people.. I am so sorry if I have, my brain is not 100% yet.. forgive me   xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I cant see why it would make a difference caz, im sure they will have to face the same challenges in life as anyone else, so some might have no problems and some may have them, im sure ICSI wouldnt impact on that at all.

zarah, i think u should let your cat, maybe cats like them hahaha   im going to be thinking of that all night now!!!

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just taking the folic as acid as i eat lots of veg with the other stuff in anyway, oh by the way my sister was told on monday when she went to see the gp to eat plenty of broccolli as its full of vit b, and i love that so i'm o.k there, i have every veg i can think of in my freezer carrots, sprouts, broccolli, cauliflower leeks and peas a big bag nearly 2kgs in it as thats all dh likes veg wise, gp told me as long as i eat the veg not to buy loads of expensive vit tablets.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh thats what i ment to i went to gp on wednesday as i have had a sore toe for a few days and he said thought it looks like the start of a verruca and gave me that bezuka gel, only after i got home and was reading the info on wednesday tea time did i realise i cant use it because of my raynauds syndrome as it says cant be used by those with poor circulation to hands and feet.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz= do you mean icsi specifically or ivf too?? I know the first ivf baby Louise Brown has a family of her own but Ive never really read much into icsi with us not needing it   



Zarah- let me know if your puddy tat likes it, is yours the yeast based one as i think thats what she liked? I literally had to take the pot away and put them on a shelf to get her off them she was purring like crazy 
Glad you had a good kip, you certainly sounds as though you needed it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah jabbing going well, when i first sarted to do it i was sitting on edge of bed with my feet on the floor but i have now got were i sit on the bed with my feet on the bed as well as i find it hard to jab my left hand side but i think that might be because i am right handed, but i did a just over a week of jabbing on right hand side then moved acros to left hand side, but i tend to get in a bit of a panic over it when i was sat like that as well and now i am putting my legs on the bed it is better an does'nt bother me, what i must remember is i will have to get some of those wipe thing for the d/r bottles as i will run out of them a week on sunday if not, 

i have a resealabe bag in my pack with little plastic round clear things have thet got something to do with the stimming bottles as i am guessing you have to mix the liquid in the small bottle in with the powder in the main bottle and thought mayby that is what they are for.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They are for snapping the bottles open with Caz


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel snow drop said:


> Caz= do you mean icsi specifically or ivf too?? I know the first ivf baby Louise Brown has a family of her own but Ive never really read much into icsi with us not needing it
> 
> Zarah- let me know if your puddy tat likes it, is yours the yeast based one as i think thats what she liked? I literally had to take the pot away and put them on a shelf to get her off them she was purring like crazy
> Glad you had a good kip, you certainly sounds as though you needed it
> ...


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel i wondered about that as i presume you have to takes the top of the bottle with the powder in to put that other bottles if liquid in it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah she conceived naturally Caz xx

Yeah i know when we started tx in 1995 they were still practising icsi in Hull as they used to ask if they could practise injecting any spare eggs we had.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

at the info evening they said they might ask if they can use any eggs that dont develop little embies for a student to pratice on as they are'nt aloud to do it on the ones that have been collected only those that mature into anything so i think if asked i will let them do it, but other research i'm not to keen on.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah they only do it on unfertilised ones so dont worry. Mine all used to fertilise at the time when I was young and fertile so we never had any for them to do


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. Im not sure if mine are yeast based, I will check later.. My cat only ever goes crazy for two things.. 1, crab sticks if we have them in the fridge she drives us all crazy everytime one of us opens the door. 2.. catnip treats she goes mental she runs into doors and stuff her tail fluffs out like a bog brush then she rolls around on the floor then she tries to run around but because I have laminated flooring she runs on the spot, its hillarious   can't wait to try her with my vits


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well isobel looks like me and you left make the most of your evening are you feeling loads better today and rest yourself up ready for those two shifts tomorrow, your 2 will be home soon from school,
i am going to get some turkey out the freezer to defrost ready for tomorrow as i foolish told my eldest nephew he could come for tea as his brother is at a birthday party from 3 till 5 and bless him he loves to come for tea and asked if i could do him a curry as he likes that as i make my own, and nobody at home likes it he eats loads of the rice, i dont like to have them both at the same time because they dont or wont do as they are told, and the 6 year old winds his brother and his younger sister up it is bad when they are together, either that or they fight.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Feuding kids eh caz?? Tell me about it, my two have been terrible together lately 

Zarah- Mine are like that with the catnip, its strange isnt it?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol at your cats they sound so funny we have 2 dogs they make me laugh when it rains as they go out and they come in with wet paws but they dont walk in they run and like zarah i have laminate floors hall and dining romm end of my room and lino in the kitchen and they always come in an manage to slip all over the place and usual run in to the door frame, they are collis crossed with an akita, but are more like there dad then there my i picked one when they were born as i saw them been born and my sister wanted to get rid of the other cos she had four dogs and the housing said for her to get rid of one and she did'nt want him to go far so me and dh had a talk about it and said we would take him in so she knew were he was.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it must be the weather or something,

and the fact your 2 are teenagers as well wont help one bit i dont remember use been like that but we probably were.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I was as bad with my brother but by then my brother had discovered girls so stopped fighting with me


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I know who I forgot on my personals earlier... Vicky.. so sorry hun, hope your well   

Isobel I have just let my cat have a sniff of my selenium... her tail went like a bushie bog brush   don't think mine are yeast based, I can't see that anywhere on the lable.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah you just dont spoil your cat like me do ya? 

Ive been on ******** for hrs, i must go do something constructive 
xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey girls I can't keep up with you chatterboxes, two pages since my post this afternoon that's crazy. I haven't got time at the min to read all, so apologies if this is already sorted- just wanted to say I didn't mean for Did to leave you, I just meant that you might
have to be careful to limit the chat on this thread to treatment based stuff and come and join us on t'other thread to chat about prams and stuff-we got into trouble on this one with the mods for funnily enough by talking prams-and it was me who started it. Hope that makes sense.

Happy chatting chatterboxes. Looking forward to hearing lots more good news stories very soon. Giz xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No, noone offended Giz but your still not stealing Did away from us  xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Giz xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

I woke up starving hungry so have bobbed down stairs for a bowl of cereals 

Caz - there is an increased risk of some male factor infertility in male children born through ICSI but only if the dad has some form of fertility problem that can be inherited.  Things like low sperm count tends to be just luck of the draw but there are certain conditions where some of the pipework is missing that can be passed on - or at least that's what I had read when we started ICSI tx.

My evening with friends was lovely, although I feel hung over with tiredness - I didn't get to bed until 10.30 



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, your right there, there might me a chance our babies if boys may have a missing vas deferens  like there DP but it would be inherited if they do, nothing to do with ICSI and not 100% def as dp's dad doesnt but he is a carrier of the CF gene!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did -fingers crossed if you do have boy flavoured pumpkins they have all their tubes but to be honest even if they don't I've got no doubt that fertility tx will have progressed so much by the time they are big boys that they'll have no problems    I suppose they mention it as being linked to ICSI because some forms of infertility are passed on that wouldn't be usually because the dad, without ICSI, wouldn't be able to have a child to pass the problem on to 

Well we're off to Hull in a bit for dh to test drive his new car, now its been valeted and everything, and if everything is ok to collect it, he is sooo excited   Will also be able to nip over to Sainsburys to get some shopping which will make me happy, I love Sainsburys 

Take care everyone and have a good Saturday

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooo i love sainsburys too, always use visiting my friend (she lives in hessle) as an excuse to go and stock up on yummy food

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

*OMG!!!!*

We're going to have to start having meet-ups I think cos I reckon it'll be quicker than the 5 pages I've just had to read through to catch up!!!

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, but I have an excuse. Won't go into loads of detail but had a little bleed on Wednesday night (and I do mean little) so rang the antenatal unit on Thursday morning for some advice. They asked me to come in to EGU for a check over and a scan as apparently they like to see you after any sort of bleed. Had an appointment at 2pm and eventually saw a doctor at 3pm who did an internal (the most painful one I've ever had - you'd think a woman doctor would be more gentle) and said part of my cervix looked a little raw and she suspected that was where the bleed was from. She still wanted me to have a scan but they couldn't fit me in till the next day (which p'eed DH off no end), so went for a scan yesterday and thankfully everything is fine with piglet and he/she was moving around quite merrily with both arms and legs up pushing back at the probe 

Saw a dishy Irish doctor back up on EGU (ladies you have to meet him) afterwards who explained that the problem with my cervix is probably caused by years of being on the pill and the changes it makes to your cervix but that if needed it can be fixed after the pregnancy by cauterizing the affected area (ermmm.....sounds lovely!). It means I may bleed from there again or I may be fine from now on, but that its quite common and of no harm to me or the baby.

Got a lovely scan picture too and I got Louise as my sonographer who recognised me from the IVF clinic straight away.

Sorry for the me post, I will be back to do personals later. Its just I think I'm going to have to sit with a notepad first and make notes of where everyone is at!

Did/Isobel - I will email/PM you both later. I'm sorry I've not managed to do it sooner but not been near the computer for the last few days 

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww poppet that is good news everything is o.k.

when dawn did my mock et i mentioned to her about the fact that i bleed when i had my smear and he said my cervix looked a bit red and sore and that could be the reason why i bleed, so i wonder if it is something similar to you poppet as i was on the pill for for a number of yrs a couple of yrs 16-19yrs old and then again from when me an dh got engaged when i was 21 up to 5 yrs ago last october, so could be a similar thing.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Glad your alive poppet!!  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just popped on to say hello and bye. just in from work and going to try to gets some ZZZZs before work again tonight.
catch up with you all soon.

 to Poppet, glad your ok xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Poppet welcome back   I'm so glad everything turned out to be ok. I  had my cervix cauterized a couple of years ago, you have it done has a day patient & there is nothing to worry about. It sounds worse than it actually is. I had mine done because I used to bleed alot after sex, so after having many smears & STD checks to try to find out why I was bleeding my GP finally referred me to a gyno & he arranged for the cauterizing to be done & I've had no problems since  

Hope all you other ladies are having a nice weekend so far


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - I'm so sorry you've had such a scare, I'm horrified they made you wait overnight during the week for the scan! They did that with me but that was understandable as it was Christmas day, but it's like torture when you don't know what's happening with the little one   I'm so relieved that Piglet is doing so well, and posing for the camera   My god what do they do on that internal to make it hurt so much   I wonder if it's the way they fiddle with your cervix to check if its opening, they are so rough!!!  It feels like they are using you as a particularly animated glove puppet   I'm so glad you eventually got your scan and that everything is perfect



Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks girls for your support  

Zarah - thanks for the info thats really useful to know.  If I need it doing after the birth I'll definitley be bugging you for more info.  A girl at my work has had it done for the same reasons you mentioned so it does seem like a fairly common thing.  Glad you're feeling better, you sound so much better if that makes sense  

Mins - Were they rough with you too? I have never had a problem with having an internal before as I'm very relaxed about them but I don't know where she was trying to stuff that speculum!!! I was actually squirming and saying "ouch" I found it that uncomfortable and painful.  And poor DH was sat on the other side of the curtain worrying about me cos all he could hear was me in pain.  To be honest, when she said my cervix looked a bit raw I nearly said " I'm not chuffing surprised, you were trying to inspect my tonsils with that thing!!".  I reckon the dishy Irish doctor on EGU would have been much gentler   I agree about the scans, DH was really really annoyed about that but I think I was that traumatized by the whole thing I just wanted to get out of there. I burst into tears on the way back to the car  

Did - If you go on leave from work early I'm going to apply for your job    Mine is too busy and stressful and yours sounds just right for a pregnant woman LOL! I could quite easily deal with five or six invoices a month.  Seriously though, hope you're not finding it too difficult  

Isobel - extra special hugs for you   How is your cat doing now? You've had me giggling away at your posts. Oh and I second the thing about noone stealing Did....she's ours and we're keeping her  

Vicky - by my reckoning you may get your Day 1 next week? Then it will only be three weeks from then and you'll be joining the mad old world of jabbing!!  

M2M - a belated hello (and Happy Birthday) and welcome to the thread.  Sounds like you've had loads of great advice off the girls on here already so I won't add anymore, other than to say I hope you get to start tx soon and its successful for you both.  Oh and how on earth do you fit 26 people in your house!!  I don't think my house can actually hold that many people, never mind them all kipping on the floor   Hope you've had a really good night and you're not suffering too much on Sunday 

Caz - good luck for your scan next week, I'm sure it will be ok and you can start stimming as expected. Then there is the joy of two injections a night!!!!!!! 

Little Snow - just wanted to give you a big   and hope you are doing ok?

Charlie - time is flying by for you.  Won't be long before we're all waiting for the announcement!  

Hope I've not forgotten anyone - there's a lot more people on here these days!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know Poppet but its starting to drag now. Finish work on friday as its the end of my temporary contract with agency so im gonna have to keep myself occupied for the next 13 weeks


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - any plans for your 13 weeks? You're not going to be redecorating your whole house are you? I've read about this 'nesting' thing that ladies get 

Poppet - the internal was hideous and definately the most painful I've ever experienced.  I wasn't behind a curtain and I remember being in tears during the examination with the pain and shock and looking over at dh who just looked absolutely stricken. Not a Christmas day I will ever forget!!!  I'm so glad you have an explanation for the bleeding that won't have any impact on Piglet or your pregancy, but I know the shock of it can make you even more anxious about your pregnancy and leave you feeling   so you need to take extra good care of yourself  

Right I've had my bowl of Cheerios (yep woke up due to hunger again ) so now I'm back off to bed 

Take care lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good afternoon ladie well scan tomorrow at 3.30 looks l;ike i will actually get to go for this,
af started spotting tuesday which is not normal for me was light wednesday got a bit heavier thursday and very heavy friday yesterday it went light again and this morning i have got up and is very light to stopped by bed time i think it will have stopped completely all is not normal for me i usually a couple of day were its light then it goes for for a couple of days then light at the end again,

 hugs to you all.

charlie the next 13 wks will fly past i'm sure,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i got nephew youngest nephews hat done and eldest nephew his gloves done and those and the sleeve and armhole seams on the jacket all sewn up so the boys can have there items now, i am about to start an aran jumper for my bil little girls as its her birthday a week tomorrow and i did'nt know what to get her as we dont see them very much, little i do my sisters 3 i see them just about everyday, in fact my sisters little girl has a thing about babys, so i know what she will be like if tx works, but by the time the baby will be due, she will be at school bless her, she is only 4 but adores babys.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie im just gonna decorate my bedroom and sort all baby things out, DH put a chest of drawers up today for his clothes think the weeks will start to drag as it gets closer to my due date


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - I knew there would be some decorating involved   I suppose it's bound to drag a little bit, it always does when you are looking forward to something good happening 

Me and dh have been to some friends for lunch this afternoon who haven't seen me since before Christmas (they know about the baby) The rapid growth of my tummy and in particular my (.)(.) was a cause of much hillarity   I'm dreading going back to work tommorow  I'm worried that people will realise I'm pregnant, or think I have developed a beer belly and had a boob job   Roll on 12 weeks!

It looks like its been pretty quiet on here today, hope you are all out and about doing fun things 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins just tell people you had a bit to much to eat over christmas lol, at least there is'nt long now till you are 12 weeks hun, just dont over do it when you go back to work tomorrow and end up have more time off.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry i've not posted much this week but its been a busy one. I normally have a day off in the week but i worked everyday last week and went to the gym 3 nights too. I decided i needed to shift a few pounds after over-indulging a little at christmas   Was also DH's birthday on Fri so we've been busy celebrating the big 3-5!

You've been a very chatting lot - i'm gonna try to do personals but its hard to keep track of everything thats going on

Mins - lol at your tummy and comedy (.Y.) - don't worry about work, 12 weeks will be here very soon and then you can tell the world your news   and if anyone asks anything you'll just have to lie for now

Isobel - OMG, i was laughing at your posts about your cat! Is she ok? Mine hasn't tried to eat any of my vits yet but i might let her have a look and see what she thinks. My cat weirdly loves my moisturiser, whenever i put it on my face or use any body lotion, she's all over me trying to lick my skin - very strange!

Did - how are you and the 3 pumpkins doing? I too don't mind you talking about your buggy or any other baby related things, its nice to hear about your pg journey. I'm sure you'll be finishing work very early and definitely the best thing to do. Whens your EDD - i'm guessing they're likely to be a bit early though?

Caz - good luck for the scan tomorrow and with the stimming injections. EC will be here before you know it!

Poppet - sorry to hear about your scare - and the awful internal that followed. Really pleased to hear all is well with piglet. I've also been told i've got a bit of 'cervical erosion' which i think is what you were describing. I get lots of random bleeding and the gynae also mentioned about getting it cauterized but because of ttc i've left it for now - may look into it in the future.

M2M - welcome to the board! As all the other ladies have said Hull is a lovely clinic so if you decide to have treatment there i'm sure you'll be very well looked after. Hope you have a fab weekend celebrating your b'day!

Zarah - pleased to hear AF arrived but sorry to hear you've been so poorly   I hope you're starting to feel better. I really hope the clinic have good news for you tomorrow    Oh and don't worry about forgetting me in your post, i've been rubbish at posting recently so its no wonder you forgot me.

Charlie - not long to go now!! I hope you find lots of lovely things to keep you occupied once you finish work.

Phew, hope i didn't miss anyone!

So AF is due for me this week but i just know she's gonna be awkward and be late! I normally get anything from 3-7 days of spotting before she arrives and nothing as yet so its looking unlikely she'll arrive on Thurs! As things are getting nearer i'm getting more and more worried and apprehensive about tx. I just know its going to be hard with work and with my friends because we don't want anyone to know. Its already proving difficult, we went out last night for DH's birthday and my friends of course noticed straight away i wasn't drinking  . Then people keep asking if we've got any holidays booked etc etc - its so hard to keep lying but i really don't feel comfortable telling people the truth either   I'm hoping i'll feel better once we've got started!

Sorry for the moan. I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i am going to go start this jumper or i wont have it done before next weekend, i will post after i get back or maybe tuesday morning ddepewhat time we get back, i feel like i am getting a cold, just hope it doesnt last too long.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Caz

Vicky, I felt the same when I was doing tx. I didn't tell many people & I was worried about people at work finding out but luckily most my treatment was in the school summer hols but I was back at work for my 2ww which was really hard trying to avoid lifting things, doing PE etc... without anyone noticing   not looking forward to doing all that again. 

hope all you ladies have had a lovely weekend


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz, good luck with the scan

Minnie Hope your first day back goes OK if people ask, tell them you have IBS   it would explain the "belly"!!  

Vicky, hope AF arrives soon, hope you figure a way of keeping it from your friends, it must be hard i know i wouldnt of been able to, i was very open about TX.

Zarah     for AF

Hi to all the other ladies, i knew it Monday came round too quick.
oooo when we were talking the other day about Isobels Cat eating the vits, i totally forgot to say, the puppy (greedy bugger that he is) was out on his walk the other day and ate a rotton star fish.... yup a rotten star fish, he will eat anything, luckily it didnt make him ill.
and then then on friday he was running round the beach with a seagul wing in his mouth, no doubt trying to eat it but it wont of been very chewy, after DP caught him and got rid of that he found a dead fish and ran around with that.
he's a little grotter, just glad the other isnt like that, he likes bottles.... much less grotty.

quick update too, i am offically HUGE, work trousers have gone to a home in the back of the cupboard and i am at work in my maternity leggings!!!   sooo comfy, i look massive though there was no hiding it on saturday night while i was out.

i also got a letter on saturday off the hospital to say i have another scan and consultant appointment next thursday, nice and rushed cos i have MW appointment at 10, then straight to hull to the scan at 11.30 and then a cons appointment at 12, although i bet any money im late for that (scan will last far more then 30 min im sure), its an anatomy scan!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies!

Well I wasn't at work long enough to have to lie about my tummy, I felt so achey and wiped out by lunchtime that I rang my fil and he came and took me home, I've brought some work home with me to do while I lay on the sofa in my pj's for the rest of the day. Last night I was sat on the sofa with me legs folded up under me and dh walked in looked at my tummy and said "aw you look like a little buddah"  

Did - glad you are comfy in your leggings!  Don't worry about your dog being disgusting my youngest is the worst, he eats his own poo, and the other dogs poo if he gets half a chance 

Yogvic - good to hear from you again, 3 visits to the gym ooooh you are being good!  Fingers crossed af arrives suprisingly early 

Caz - good luck with the scan

Right off to do some work

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Did & Mins.. lol at your dogs   

I waited all day for Dawn to ring but she didn't.. I called the clinic when I got home from work.. Dawn was with a patient but gave the receptionist a message for me.. I'm still not matched but they are going to try their hardest to match me this week (won't hold my breath) & apparently I will get a call sometime this week to let me know whats happening   we'll see  

 xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Zarah that's pants! I still don't get why this matching business takes so long when there are loads of ladies waiting for donors  

Hi to everyone else! I started spotting today so looks like AF should be with me sometime this week - the one and only time i'll be glad to see her and even then i still had a tiny bit of hope we might manage it this month without tx   Oh well onwards and upwards and at least shes not messing me about too much!

Had some bad news today - a friend of mine had a third miscarriage this morning   I'm so sad for her but hopefully now they will start to do some tests and get some answers as to why it keeps happening. I just feel really helpless as to how to help her because i know she is devastated.

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - Oh I'm really dissapointed for you, them not matching you with anyone yet must be so frustrating   I   they do get it sorted for you this week.



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh zarah that sounds a bit more promising then it as done   they get you a match.

i had my scan, that wasnt s bad the i saw dawn and she said for my age at this stage i have'nt got many follicles but af only finished last night, so i am on 5 vials to one liquid an start on friday as planned with second scan next wednesday the 3rd of feb at 3pm in stead of going a week then scan so they can check i are'nt over stimming and that it is working to plan,

mins does'nt sound like you did too well at work, was your boss o.k with it.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - glad the scan went ok.  Don't worry about the number of follicles, my numbers were rubbish and my tx turned out well, it only takes one good egg   My boss doesn't mind where I am as long as I do my work, I had a training pack to do over the internet this afternoon which was easier to do at home than it would of been in the office so leaving at lunchtime worked out well.

Evening to all you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins did you start on 5 powder to one liquid or did you have 3 powder tp one liquid, and what do i do with the 4 spare bottles of liquid that i dont use,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

If I remember rightly I was on five ampules of powder to one of liquid for the first week, then when I didn't respond to well they put me up to six ampules of powder in two injections.  Just pack any spare vials of liquid in to the empty boxes and take them back to the clinic with you when you go in for ec and they'll dispose of them.

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello all,

Mins- well after sending you that message this morning they called me to go into work for a few hrs  They have now fortunately seen what pain I am in first hand so hopefully won't be calling again!! Glad you were able to come home to work and could take it easy  

Caz- glad you finally got your scan. I was on 4 vials and I just put the other vials in the sharps bin 

Did- sorry I didnt get back to you but after work I finally saw my mum  Ill speak to you soon xxx

poppet- honey thanks for you lovely pm and I did try to reply this morning but I lost the message   ill be back to you soon  

Zarah- Aw honey hope you get sorted soon   

Vicky- So sorry about your friend, I also had bad news about a friend today, very very sad xxx

Little Snow- dont know if your still with us at the moment but a big   to you anyway.

Nothing much to report but back in agony with my hand and having to resort to left hand typing 

Love to you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did, enjoy your day and make sure your spoilt tonight xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Isobel  

I wish. College tonite   although think i'll skive off at break!!!

Glad to hear you have finally seen your mum   xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did 

thank you all for your advice, on what to do with the spare liquids.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did, Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

dancing birthday bananas!!  Did have a great day and make sure you do skive off college!



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow I had DN today and Im shattered!!!!!

Mins- my hand is feeling so much betetr but Im scared to death Im going to hurt it again when I go back to work  You okay? Did you go into work this morning? xxxx

Did- Oh Id sack college off tonight but thats just me being irresponsible   xxxx

Caz- You ok hun and looking forward to the BIG jabs on Friday? xxxx

Poppet- Feed that poor bump I want to hear your huge like Did soon!!!! 

Zarah- you ok? Let me know when you hear about your match xxxx

Vicky- you ok honey? xxxx

M2M- You been in touch with the clinic yet? xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I'm ok thank you.. tonsillitis has well & truely gone so I'm feeling good but very tired going back to work after having last week off sick. I will let you know if I get a match but I'm sure it will be Feb AF & not this month, I just hope it doesn't go any longer than Feb or I will start to get abit peed off


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah they are peeing you about abit agree best thing keep on at them it's the only way, glad your feeling better at least its not long to school hols and then you can have a week to rest up.

isobel what have you done to your hand hun and glad it is a bit better you need to look after yourself hun.

i am a bit nearvious about the doing the stimming jabs but i have told dh he can watch me do the first one like he did when i started the d/r plus i just know i will have problems with those little plastic caps i did with the first bottle of buserelin and he had to flick it off cos i could'nt for the life of me get it of but then i managed with the second on that i am using now, think i will be startin the 3rd one they gave me tomorrow or thursday, dawn said to use the 1ml syringes and if i use those the air doesnt need flicking out of it so i asked her for some more of those i prefer those to the 2ml ones as they are longer and easier to grip.

min did you manage to get to work or did you stay home.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am going to see if i can find somet for tea as neither of use know what we want as usual.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All

Gosh i've had a rubbish day. I've been really stressed about sorting out work and people not finding out about tx then today i somehow managed to go to completely the wrong shop for work - i was in Driffield when i should have been in Cottingham! Never in 10 yrs have i done that before! Well obviously by the time i found out i was in the wrong place it was 9am and i had to get back to Cottingham where i had a px waiting to see me at 9am! I am really not good with being late and equally not good with running late all day at work and it seemed to push me over the edge. I rang DH and was wailing down the phone at him, didn't know what to do with myself, just wanted to go home. So after ballling my eyes out all the way from Driffield to Cottingham   i managed to pull myself together and decided i HAD to show up for work (in the RIGHT place). I arrived with a red nose and red eyes and promptly burst into tears infront of my manager! I think they now think i'm some sort of loon. Of course she was asking me what was wrong so i had to tell her some other stuff thats been stressing me out but managed to stay away from the real problems! Anyway they had thankfully and very kindly rearranged some of my patients so i didn't run behind and the rest of the day went surprisingly smoothly.

Sorry for all the talk about me but had to get it off my chest. My eyes ache now from all the crying   but think i had been bottling things up so probably best it all came out (although maybe not the right time to do it on the A164!)

Hope all you other ladies are feeling well

Did     HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!   

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky-


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Aw Yogvic you poor thing   the stress of tx and waiting for tx is bound to take its toll, and I'm always crying in my car so don't worry about it - I think its a good place to have a good loud sob without anyone overhearing you 

Zarah, so glad the tonsills are getting better but you are bound to be a bit worn out though so take it easy.

Isobel, if you're frightened you are going to hurt your hand when you go to work it means you are going back to work to soon!!!  You need to let it get completely better before you go back or you'll do yourself a lasting injury and it'll spoil your holiday - so do what you are told and rest 

I managed a full day at work today   But now I am sooooo tired I could go to bed this second, I'm going to try and drag myself in to the bath first then I think it is going to be a super early night for me!  When I got home I had a letter from Mr M's antenatal clinic with an appointment for the second week of April, only 10 weeks to wait 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing really well



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Ladies    

Vicky   Hope you are feeling better today.

Hope everyone is well

NEED BED TODAY!!!!

at least its the middle of the week... roll on half term (only 2 weeks) so i can have a week off!!!  

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning!!!

Aw Did can't you get your boss to get you a reclining chair so you can at least  sprawl out whilst your there!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I do haha, god if only you could all see me, i get paid to come to work to do nothing, 
only 2 problems with that
1. i don't get paid enough money 
2. its boring!!! 

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning!

Day off for me today and i plan on doing not a lot! Well maybe a bit of housework if i can be bothered. I'm thinking AF is definitley on her way and should be here today or tomorrow  

Thanks for the hugs yesterday - i needed them - I'm feeling much better today. I just want to get started with the tx now because i feel like i'm in limbo at the moment!

Hope everyones well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky i was the same once we found out we had the funding in august i just wanted to get on with the tx,

once you ring with your dates you are on your way and then it will be all go from there, if there is anything just ask thats what we are here for,     hope the   arrive for you today then you can ring in the morning with your day one hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my niece is poorly today sounds like she has a tummy bug so i are'nt go over to see them today i dont want it.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Caz


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies!

How's everyone doing??  I've managed another (nearly) full day at work!  Already in my pjs   I'm starving but can't be bothered to make anything for tea, might wait for dh to get in to go and get us a takeaway 

Yogvic - I'm really glady you're feeling better today, everyone has bad days  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies a question what pregnancy tests did you use while waiting to do the offcial one from the clinic, as i dont want to pay out loads on pregnancy tests and have been looking on ebay this afternoon.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

First response early pregnancy tests (very sensitive showed me as positive only 7 days after et), they aren't the cheapest but I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I never got that far but I was advised to stay away from the ebay ones, I heard they give false readings


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have found a number of first responce ones on there, with very positive feedback and cheaper then in the shops.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- Charlie and I both used Super Drug early response tests, quite cheap as they are usually on offer and very reliable. I tested + 5 days after transfer (blasts) so Id recommend them if you want something a bit cheaper. I must admit after about a thousand of them I did go and buy 2 clear blue digitals and ordinary clear blues too 

Vicky- glad your feeling brighter, I think its normal to get down and all of a sudden things just build up and then all of a sudden out the blue it has to come out 

Mins- Mmmm your torturing me with the thought of your take away. Ive lost a stone now so feeling very proud of myself but I could really do with something nice. Ive promised DH that on Sunday Im going to let him cook for me and Ill have something naughty, he's a fab cook better than any take away so Im really looking forward to it  

Zarah- any news yet honey? xx

Poppet- Ill pm you tomorrow xx

Did- 2 more days of boredom and then the weekend  xxx

 to everyone who  I havent mentioned 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins and isobel i have been look at the freedom ones in wilkinsons and thought about getting a couple of boxes of those and a first responce or clearblue i will see what money we have dont want to buy stuff like that when mums with me though and she is always there when i do my shop as its them i going shopping with


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - well done on the weight loss, thats brilliant! You have to treat yourself once in a while... a little of what you fancy and all that. Lucky you having a husband who can cook - what sort of thing will he cook for you?

Thanks for the hugs


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel when you back at work hun, hows the hand,

dh thinks i am finally round the   i just said to him what day is it and he said why i said cos i have it in my mind it is tuesday, he's just said it better not be thats making the week longer.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - a stone   Wow that is fantastic, the others are right you certainly deserve a treat.  I wish my dh could cook, you are very lucky 

I'm working from Beverley today which means a really quick journey to work and a bit of an early home time   Have a great day all you lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning everyone. I'm off again today, think i might go to the gym a bit later on. AF still not quite arrived, c'mon   i'm getting impatient now!

Mins - how's it going being back at work - has anyone asked any difficult questions yet?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop 2 days off you should be relaxing ready for tx starting, come'on vicky


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - i don't do relaxing very well. I always like to be busy, think i might be gonna struggle when we get to the 2ww!

Everyone - i have just ordered the Zita West relaxation CD. Did anyone else use it or anything similar? I struggle to relax so thought it might help!

Just been for a workout at the gym in the hope that might bring AF on - no luck yet!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it sounds like you might sruggle a little to relax too, i am a be impatient so i will be struggle with the 2 week wait it's bad enough when you are waiting to find out the sex our new niece/or nephew and thats another 8wks yet.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what does me is when you ask somebody else to do a job an they dont do it stright away when you ask, that pees me of and i end up doing the job myself, washing basket etc.

ladies how many litres of water did you drink a day, an am i starting with water and brazil nuts tomorrow during the day or am i waiting till i start stimming tomorrow night.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Girls hope your all doing well  

My last day of work tommorrow my temporary contract ends so gonna put my feet up and get my maternity pay at 29 weeks probably get bored after a week


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Charlie

You lucky girl! I'm sure you'll find plenty of things to fill your time. If not just put your feet up and relax before your little man makes an appearance. Whats your EDD?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

By dates 26th April, by scan 28th april but I am measuring one week ahead.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie you will find plenty to do like decorating and sorting the little mans things ready for his arrival.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,
still no news for me from the clinic   if she hasn't rang by the time I get home from work tomorrow I will ring the clinic!

big   to you all xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls- Oh what a day Ive had  I nearly daren't tell you as you'll all think "Does that woman ever stop moaning?"  I coughed that much Ive pulled a muscle in my back and ive ben crippled in pain since last night. 
Got up this am had a soak in the bath, got out but couldn't even dry myself, crawled on my hands and kness back to my bedroom and slung the towel on the bed and then attempted to sling myself on top of it until I was dry 
Rang my mum and cried to her as I couldn't breathe with the pain. Took some pain killers and when they kicked in I hobbled down stairs to make a hot water bottle and grab a bunch of bananas to eat. 
Ive since managed to get a shower and I stayed in it for nearly an hr as it eased my back and Ive just been dosing myself up with pain killers all day and rubbing movelat cream in my back 
Back at work tomorrow night and now Im panicking Im still going to be like it, if I do go in Im going to take it really easy.

Sorry for the whinge, just felt a bit sorry for myself 

Poppet- sorry I havent replied yet but I will honey soon as I feel normal  

Caz- I just tried to drink as much as I could, cant really say how much specifically 

xxxxx   to you all xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - if only you could see me shaking my head and tutting   Take it really easy, maybe don't do anything as it seems like you are a little accident prone at the moment   Sorry you are feeling soo poorly hun  

Zarah -    I so hope Denise is in touch with you tommorow, otherwise we may need to start  

Charlie - ooooooh finishing work - lovely   Try and enjoy the rest while you have the chance, I can recommend ITV3 for endless daytime repeats of detective programmes 

Caz - same as Isobel, I just drank what I could

Hope everyone is having a good evening

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind though Mins I only coughed  I tried ringing my doctors yesterday afternoon as after my 2nd lot of antibiotics I still have a chesty cough but they were closed  GP surgeries do my head in- closed mid week- whats that all about?

 xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes isobel i am doing the same sat here reading your post and tutting and shaking my head, you need to be careful it sounds like you are falling apart hun big    and hope you feel better soon.

zarah i hope you hear from the clinic tomorrow hun or we might just after do that eh mins    , if you have'nt heard by tuesday night i will go bash them for you on wednesday when i go for my scan.

mins how work gone,

well i have been an bought a filter for my water filter and 2 2litre bottles of evian so once they are empty i can refill them an see how i go with that dh said to me last night i would be up an down all night running to loo to pee drink loads of water,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh by the way isobel i know what you mean about gp surgeries ours do 2 surgeries on a monday a night 1 on tuesday and a morning on a wednesday and 2 again on thursday and a afternoon on fridays an usual when you want an appointment to see a doctor they say sorry he's fully booked.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=225260.0​


----------

